# When can we vote Walz out of office?



## Neighbor Guy

How long is this moron dictator of a Governor going to be in charge of this state? I need a date I can mark on my calendar as the day I get to vote this tool out of office. 

First he calls everyone who doesn’t live in side the x94 loop “just rocks and cows” explaining our votes and lives don’t matter.

Now he’s ruling our lives like he’s the hand of god.

Let our kids be kids.

Let our small businesses put people to work and make a living.

Let our mom and pop restaurants be open and serve food.

And let us gather with our families without fear of getting the police called on us because there are more than 5 people and we aren’t wearing masks.


----------



## RingbillRon

We are stuck with him for 2 more years..


----------



## KENNEDY63

Neighbor Guy said:


> How long is this moron dictator of a Governor going to be in charge of this state? I need a date I can mark on my calendar as the day I get to vote this tool out of office.
> 
> First he calls everyone who doesn’t live in side the x94 loop “just rocks and cows” explaining our votes and lives don’t matter.
> 
> Now he’s ruling our lives like he’s the hand of god.
> 
> Let our kids be kids.
> 
> Let our small businesses put people to work and make a living.
> 
> Let our mom and pop restaurants be open and serve food.
> 
> And let us gather with our families without fear of getting the police called on us because there are more than 5 people and we aren’t wearing masks.



Spot on.

I have kids in sports - this is a crappy deal.

Science my ***.


----------



## gopherhawk

Yeah, I don't understand how youth hockey is not ok, BUT stores, hair salons and places of worship are? The hard part for me is the lack of consistency.


----------



## 28gauge

Start a recall petition. They have one going in Oregon to get rid of Kate Brown. Skol


----------



## Neighbor Guy

They tried the recall petition thing after “rocks and cows” came out. Out state got very upset. They had the signatures to get it on the ballot but the court threw it out.


----------



## Neighbor Guy

We went to our local diner last night. After almost 7-months closed, they were open for 5-weeks. Now they will be closed again for at least 5-weeks. But they don’t trust the Governor either, so they expect this next shutdown to last until at least the new year. 

If you do go to local places, bars, restaurants, places like that. Try to go one more time, and leave a stupid tip. These places are getting killed. Being jerked around by people like walz are damaging a lot of them to the point they will never be back. 

The resort industry is getting worried too. Winter is a big deal for a lot of areas in MN. The restrictions they expect to see will be unsustainable for many of these resorts.


----------



## Rogue Hunter

RingbillRon said:


> We are stuck with him for 2 more years..



How long are we stuck with Waltz? Well, have we've seen the last legitimate election? You may want to ask the party bosses how long he'll be around.

The fundamental problem with Waltz is he has never worked in the private sector. He's gone from school teacher, to national guide, to government; he has received a check every other Friday regardless of his job performance for his entire working life.

I worked as a public employee for six years, then had to leave...for mental health reasons; it was like working in an episode of "The Twilight Zone". If there is one statement that sums up government departments and employees, it is this: "the money they receive is not dependent upon the product they produce".


----------



## SkolMNDuckHunter

28gauge said:


> Skol


----------



## prairie hunter

*If the GOP would control both houses ... Walz's emergency powers would be gone. * Look at Minnesota's Red - Blue map. 

The metro suburbs are now a tad over 50% blue ... but that is enough to the elect DFL state legislatures and the US Reps are Craig and Phillips both DFL.


----------



## KEN

I'm guessing none of you guys are over 65. Or have any underlying health conditions. Just think about being stuck in your home for the last 9 months except to go out to the grocery store and pharmacy. No friends or family over. No hunting with your family this fall. Being afraid that if you get Covid, you will probably die from it.


----------



## KENNEDY63

Courtesy of Harold Hamilton at the Minnesota Watchdog.......(the link to powerlineblog is chilling, btw):

LOCKDOWN LUNACY
So here we are again, locked down under the executive fiat of King Tim Jong Walz, Supreme Leader and Sun King of Minnesota.

These lockdowns, already of dubious efficacy, weren’t supposed to happen anymore.

Remember back in March when Walz first seized power in the name of “flattening the curve” and ensuring that health care resources would be preserved?

What happened?

Eight months later, we apparently are still unprepared for the spike in cases we all knew was coming.

In fact, during that time, we have seen two hospitals close, including one that was specifically designated as a COVID care site.

We have seen mask mandates. Wasn’t that supposed to cure everything?

What about the $7 million morgue that remains, thankfully, without a single body?

So, we’re taking away sports from young kids but keeping the status quo in nursing homes, the scene of about 75% of COVID deaths.

The governor’s unilateral, authoritarian, go-it-alone strategy has been an abject failure.

And legislative DFLers who have supported his actions are his unindicted co-conspirators.

What’s even more disturbing, Walz has begun to act like totalitarian leader, becoming increasingly belligerent as citizens begin to question what’s happening.

Many of you don’t know that the Department of Health has been excluding certain members of the media from briefings, presumably for political reasons.

https://www.powerlineblog.com/archives/2020/11/media-access-in-one-state-finale.php?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=sw&utm_campaign=sw

We have seen governor Walz attack those who disagree with him, such as his infamous quote recently that “Republicans are wrong every damn time.”

How has that morgue worked out, Mr. Perfect?

Eight months after seizing unilateral powers, Walz continues to act by fiat, excluding the legislature from the law-making process that has been central to our system of self-governance since the start and featured in Western governance since Montesquieu.

He owns this debacle.

One would think that the judicial branch would step in at some point.

It’s too bad voters didn’t do just a stitch more on election day. A few hundred more votes in districts like 38B and 39B, and there would be a GOP majority to extinguish the madness.


----------



## Feathers

KEN said:


> I'm guessing none of you guys are over 65. Or have any underlying health conditions. Just think about being stuck in your home for the last 9 months except to go out to the grocery store and pharmacy. No friends or family over. No hunting with your family this fall. Being afraid that if you get Covid, you will probably die from it.



I hunted with a bunch of guys over the age of 65 this season. You still have pretty good odds of being fine if you are 65+ and get it so, 'Being afraid that if you get Covid, you will probably die from it.' is a little much. I haven't seen any stats that warrant 'probably die' as the case for any age group. 

Did you or people you know really skip a season over this Ken? Time to turn off CNN if that is the case. I feel bad for people who are living in such fear over this. 

If you are truly that scared you should be getting your groceries and pharmacy supplies delivered and not leaving your home at all. Even though the governor doesn't order those places to close under his dictatorship, Covid does live there.


----------



## KEN

I did not hunt with my family. My brothers did.....because they have no underlying conditions.....I have Diabetes. Not a good situation if you are over 70 years old. 

With numbers of positives and deaths continuing to rocket up....Precautions need to be taken. I decided that until I can get a vaccine, I will not take any chances. 

Mask wearing should be mandated. New study by CDC in Kansas where governor made a mandate to wear masks in July. But left it up to the counties. Of the 24 counties that mandated it....Covid Cases decreased by 6% in the 6 weeks.......In the 84 counties that opted out..... Covid cases increased by 100%. Yet people just won't do a simple thing to protect themselves or others by wearing masks.


----------



## KENNEDY63

Ken - good on you for isolating - hope this helps on some of the other concerns.......

*Covid Out of Context*
*Is there a vaccine to prevent media fright?*

By 
Nov. 20, 2020 4:50 pm ET

Perhaps the greatest failing of the American media this year has been a widespread neglect to put Covid risks in the context of other risks to human health—including risks created by the myopic focus on Covid.

Thank goodness the medical research enterprise seems on its way to addressing the source of so much fear. The Journal’s Jared Hopkins reports:

_Pfizer Inc. and partner BioNTech said they plan to ask U.S. health regulators on Friday to permit use of their Covid-19 vaccine, a milepost in months of frantic efforts to find a medicine that could beat back a rampaging pandemic.Once the companies file, it would be up to the U.S. Food and Drug Administration to decide whether the two-shot vaccine works safely enough to roll out to millions of people...A green light would cap the fastest vaccine development program ever in the West, going from laboratory to authorization in less than a year._

Unfortunately most media coverage is not improving at the same rate, and may even encourage politicians to repeat the panic that inspired the spring shutdowns.

The U.S. death toll is sad enough without efforts to make it appear even sadder. “_How much is 250,000 deaths? Enough to empty wide swaths of the country,_” is the bizarre headline on a Washington Post report.

*Authors Lauren Tierney and Tim Meko might have used the opportunity to place the Covid numbers in context and point out that 10 times as many Americans will likely die of other causes this year.*

They might have noted that the total U.S. population is more than 330 million people. Instead, the Post reporters urge readers to imagine that all of the Covid deaths are concentrated in one of the rural counties of the American northwest:

_One way to understand the impact of this loss is to compare it with the number of people who live in your town, city or county. This amount of death would draw a hole in America’s heartland._

Sure, and if every one of this year’s U.S. cancer deaths occurred in Wyoming, there would be no one left in the Cowboy State. And if all of America’s heart disease deaths struck only in Memphis, Poplar Avenue would be empty.

Readers are of course free to decide how to value a newspaper which encourages them to view events out of context.

***

Coincidentally a number of the counties suggested by the Post in its thought experiment happen to be in South Dakota, which is back in the news for a related reason. Media folk periodically enjoy portraying the state as a sort of Covid armageddon because its governor Kristi Noem has wisely favored personal responsibility over government mandates to fight the virus. Reports of rising cases often neglect the fact that even on a per capita basis, South Dakota has suffered less than half the Covid death toll this year of New Jersey or New York.

In Sioux Falls, it seems the governor isn’t the only one resisting a panic. Joe Sneve reports in the Argus Leader:

_Kelby Krabbenhoft, president and CEO of Sanford Health, told the Argus Leader in an interview Thursday his healthcare system is positioned well to handle the amount of COVID-19 patients coming through the door.Krabbenhoft, 62, said as of Thursday, Sanford Health’s network of hospitals in the region were caring for 1,400 patients, 390 of which are hospitalized with COVID-19. And while that has put a large burden on front-line workers, he said Sanford has capacity to handle even more patients should hospitalizations continue to go up before mass vaccination begins in January.“At this point, we feel we’ve got this under control,” Krabbenhoft said. “There’s not a crisis.”_

This message is particularly helpful because across the country, one lessons of this year’s shutdowns is that a panicked response can itself create unrelated crises. The Blue Cross Blue Shield Association reports:

_Millions of children have missed routine vaccinations this year, causing a precipitous drop in immunizations that threatens to leave communities throughout the U.S. at risk of losing protection against highly contagious diseases, including measles, whooping cough and polio..._
As the COVID-19 pandemic prompted Americans to postpone or avoid receiving routine medical care, children are on track to miss an estimated 9 million vaccination doses in 2020, a decrease of up to 26% in childhood vaccination doses compared to 2019...“The U.S. is on the precipice of a severe immunization crisis among children,” said Dr. Vincent Nelson, chief medical officer at BCBSA... According to the new BCBSA data, 40% of parents and legal guardians say their children missed vaccinations due to the pandemic.

Sometimes even life-saving vaccines aren’t enough if adults in positions of power don’t act responsibly.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/covid-out-of-context-11605909034?mod=opinion_lead_pos10


----------



## KENNEDY63

KEN said:


> New study by CDC in Kansas where governor made a mandate to wear masks in July. But left it up to the counties. Of the 24 counties that mandated it....Covid Cases decreased by 6% in the 6 weeks.......In the 84 counties that opted out..... Covid cases increased by 100%. Yet people just won't do a simple thing to protect themselves or others by wearing masks.



*Kansas Democrats’ Covid Chart Masks the Truth*
*The state’s health secretary fudged the data to make the governor’s mask mandate look successful.*


By
Aug. 26, 2020 7:10 pm ET

An old cliché is that Democrats govern with their hearts and Republicans with their heads. But Democrats this year are appealing to voters’ heads.

“Our ability to work together to solve big problems like a pandemic depends on a fidelity to facts and science and logic and not just making stuff up,” Barack Obama declared last week at the Democratic National Convention. The Bernie Sanders-Joe Biden unity platform asserts, “Democrats believe we must follow the informed advice of scientists and public health experts in addressing the coronavirus pandemic.” Democrats are trying to draw a contrast with President Trump, who often plays fast and loose with the truth.

*But Democrats and their public health experts often manipulate data, and their dishonesty is more insidious because it gets a pass in the press. A case in point is a chart created by Kansas Democratic Gov. Laura Kelly’s Department of Health and Environment that purported to show her July 3 face-mask mandate has been a viral success.*

The line graph includes two lines tracking the seven-day rolling average of cases per capita in the state—an orange one for the 15 counties that enforced the governor’s mandate and a blue one for the 90 counties that rejected it. The chart makes it appear as though cases in counties that followed the governor’s mandate plunged below cases in the counties that didn’t.

The group following the mask mandate “is winning the battle,” KDHE Secretary Lee Norman said. “All of the improvement in the case development comes from those counties wearing masks.” A reporter asked “if the no-mask counties would start masking,” would cases in their counties drop below the mask mandate counties? “I think it would,” he replied.

For starters, the two lines on the chart were plotted on two separate Y axes. Cases for counties that followed the mandate are on the left axis, with a range of 15 to 25, while those for counties that did not are on the right axis with a scale of four to 14. Even a 10-year-old would know better than to draw a graph with separate axes that compares the same trend.

*Daily cases on Aug. 3—the last date on the chart—were in fact about 77% higher per capita in counties that followed the mask mandate.* The Kansas Policy Institute, which filed an Open Records Act request for the names of counties and calculations used to produce the chart, created a more honest presentation of the data going back to June 22.







*The original Kansas Department of Health and Environment chart displayed by Dr. Norman.*
PHOTO: KDHE

*



*

*The remade Kansas Policy Institute chart putting the state’s Covid-19 case data into proper perspective.*
PHOTO: THE KANSAS POLICY INSTITUTE

*What the data show is that cases in all counties increased in the nine days after the governor imposed her mandate. *This isn’t surprising since many people gathered with friends and family during the Fourth of July holiday.

*But daily cases increased more in counties that adopted the governor’s mask mandate—from an average of 9 to 25 per 100,000—compared with those that did not—4 to 10 per 100,000. The percentage increase is similar in both groups, but counties that adopted the mask mandate should have experienced a smaller uptick if they were “winning the battle.”*

What makes Dr. Norman’s chart more duplicitous is it doesn’t start until July 12—nine days after the governor imposed her mandate and only when cases started to fall in masked counties after having increased. The difference between masked and unmasked counties was actually larger in favor of the no-maskers one month after the governor imposed her mandate.

There are many plausible explanations for this, including that unmasked counties were more rural and had a lower risk of spread. Many of their residents may have been wearing masks in public settings. Perhaps compliance was spotty in the more dense counties that adopted the mandate.

*After being called out by the Kansas Policy Institute about his chart’s deceptions, Dr. Norman told reporters in Topeka: “I know that my graph was misunderstood and, in retrospect, I would redraw it different the next time” but “there’s no question the data is solid.”*

McClatchy newspapers the Kansas City Star and Wichita Eagle on Aug. 16 ran a story with the headline: “Kansas began requiring masks, then virus cases dropped. Weeks later, ‘the data is solid.’ ” The story repeats Dr. Norman’s data distortions. Facts are stubborn things, but Democratic dogmatism is even more resolute.

_Ms. Finley is a member of the Journal’s editorial board._


----------



## KEN

Did you or people you know really skip a season over this Ken? Time to turn off CNN if that is the case. 

Yes.....I only hunted deer where I could drive by myself. Not taking any chances. I would guess you watch Trump TV


----------



## Neighbor Guy

I would happily have Governor Turn Buckle and his crazy conspiracy theories of this Jack *** we have now.

Obviously his scare tactics have worked on some. My mental case mother will not leave the house unless she takes her temp before and after, wears a full tyvek suit, rubber gloves, cloth mask, and face shield. The good part is she won’t sit at the same table as her family when we come to visit or in the same room when not eating. So I don’t have to listen to her bleeding heart, Facebook, media driven, government mandated end of the world speak.

Live your life. You are much more likely to get hit by a bus full of puppies than get die from COVID. Diabetes or not.

If you are over 70 and skipped the duck season because you were scared of COVID then that’s your fault. Ain’t nobody caught the COVID in the duck blind. Over 70 you don’t have that many good seasons left. You should be out there enjoying g them not sipping coffee wishing you were there.


----------



## KEN

I guess you live your life and I will live mine. It won't kill me to miss ONE season. Covid probably would. I have been going to SASK with my brothers for the past 29 years. Not this year. So I am missing it anyway. I believe you can't be to cautious. Better safe than sorry. One of my grand daughters has it right now. Got it in school. The rest of her family tested negative today. I just have to wait for a vaccine. 

Thanks to our governor for trying to stop this thing.....He gets my vote.


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES

He doesn't get my vote and NEVER would. I can't wait to move out of this communist state.


----------



## KEN

We are on opposite side of the political spectrum.....Please move if you feel that strongly. I recently left the political wasteland of North Dakota. Hopefully this state has enough common sense not to follow ND. 

Doesn't make you right and me wrong....just different.


----------



## Neighbor Guy

That’s a sad way to live Ken. Enjoy your time in isolation.

Until then, I have circled November 8th 2022 as the day I get to vote to remove this clown from office. I don’t care if some fool in a Daffy Duck costume is running against him. He has ruined this state. Ruined its economy. Is the reason thousands of small shops will close forever, and thousands of kids will not get to graduate from schools. As well as the hundreds of thousands in inner city schools who are currently failing because of his pathetic uneducated mandates. The only thing he cares about are the people in the Minneapolis/St Paul inner city that can vote him back into office. He is playing to the crowds. 

Covid is bad, I get it, but you are more likely to die from a stroke or heart attack at home waiting for covid than to die from this disease.

Again, you could get run over by a bus full of Lab puppies too. But that shouldn’t stop you from crossing the street.


----------



## KEN

Like I said....on this issue we are different. The metro area has more votes than the rest oif the state combined. That doesn't mean I think less of you.


----------



## Full Force Five

The gov was really popular before Covid-19, now he has taken serious damage. This last round of restrictions will further damage his popularity. It all comes down to the suburbs. Even the iron abandon this clown, long time Minnesota senator Tom Bakk left the party. Walz's only happy keeping the ultra liberal 494/694 liberals happy. I think this last sports closure will really ****-off the hockey/basketball parents in the suburbs.


----------



## MJ1657

Sad driving through small town MN yesterday with the streets once again empty. 

How can one person be allowed to destroy so many businesses and peoples dreams and livelihoods.


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES

Ken,

You're correct we are on totally opposite sides of the political spectrum. I for the life of me can't figure out why anyone, especially an outdoorsman that enjoys hunting would support the democratic party these days. They've gone WAY to far to the left. At the end of the day I really don't care what other people do if it doesn't affect me or my family and friends. However, higher taxes, open borders, anti gun, anti law enforcement, free college, free health care,the list of garbage goes on and on. That stuff affects me i don't believe its what this country is about. In closing, yes Ken, I will move from the 4th highest taxed state in the country as soon as I can. Its kinda sad because I've only lived here in my 45 years, but I can't live in a blue state any longer and MN is only gonna get worse. If people only knew the amount of their tax dollars that are wasted in this state on certain things MAYBE it would wake them up a bit. South Dakota is gonna be great!


----------



## KEN

I don't have a problem with the Republican right. I just don't think Trump is the answer. I pretty much don't agree with anything he does except immigration. He is only looking out for himself. Not the rest of us. Republicans can find a MUCH better QB than him. I am more towards the middle. I liked Mitt Romney and John Kassick. Not the jerk in office now.

I grew up here but I have only been back here for 3 years. Lived in ND for 40 years. Didn't pay a lot of attention to the political going's on here. So don't know a lot about Walz.


----------



## prairie hunter

Well thankfully the GOP held the MN state senate and now two DFL Iron Rangers are splitting off so they can vote for their constituents and not the party line. It is not just covid, it is gun control (Strib rag confirms that) and other DFL issues that would run hard left if the DFL control both houses and the governor.

Split government is better than bad government. Just hope that the GA elections keep the US Senate in GOP control.

For the life of me I cannot understand why so many affluent outer ring suburbs run so blue in MN. I guess it is the combination of growing up in a deep blue state and going to college and getting rebaptized in the blue philosophy.


----------



## prairie hunter

I applaud Ken for his actions. It is his decision and maybe if more people in his age / health categories made a similar decision we would not be in "quite" this mess. My son and I deer hunt with higher risk individuals and we kept our distance, wore masks, and played poker outside this year (yah - weather sucked for deer hunting, but not being outside).

The probability for infection remains low, but if it your social or family network that gets infected than the rate skyrockets and the impact on that network becomes high.

The 15 - 25 and single crowd are doing what they have always done. Mix, mingle and party. Shutdown the bars and parties move to houses. Once HS and especially colleges restarted ... the infection rate was going to skyrocket. Probably not a big deal for the college student population, BUT these kids go home on the weekend ... they party, attend weddings and family gatherings, and hang at home. Many MN colleges see a flight "home" every weekend ... 

Minnesota needs to focus on two main areas:
1) Congregate care / long term care facilities. There has to be a better way...
2) Minority populations in dense urban areas. Blacks and latinos are testing positive at almost 3X the rate of whites. I guess it is not politically correct to publicly call out the issue and find ways to lower the infection rate in those populations ??? At one time 40% of all cases were black and latino. This has dropped recently with the rural issues ... but still a major contributing situation.


----------



## prairie hunter

Walz was a protestor when he was a teacher. He is truly much more far left than he leads on to be. He is not just appealing to the ultra-liberals ... HE IS ONE.

His insensitive comments on farmers, iron range workers, and the national guard show his true colors.

Question: Didn't Walz resign from the Guard just before his unit was about to be deployed. Insider info ??


----------



## Mallardmisser

Question: Didn't Walz resign from the Guard just before his unit was about to be deployed. Insider info ?? 

Yes he did, he lost a promotion because he was a coward. When his unit was to be deployed he quit..errr retired. He is running from covid the same way, we should all hide.

The way this virus affects an individual is a crap-shoot. I have two brothers whom tested positive. One is 58 and in nearly perfect health, and it knocked him on his arse for 4 days, no hospitalization. Other brother is 65, he said he felt like he just overdid his hunting trip to SD. He's a transplant recipient and has chronic respiratory issues. He's fine, never sought treatment. 

Most people like Ken and Walz are just scared and are more than willing for others to make sacrifices so they can live the way they wish.


----------



## KEN

Once again the right makes things up just like the liar in the White House. Just the other day....46 minutes of BULLSH *T. Here is the info on Walz's years in the National Guard. Oh and I'm not scared.....just REAL cautious. And I have to see ANYONE with underlying health problems that isn't. But then there are plenty of ******* way over on the right.

"Walz enlisted in the Army National Guard in 1981, and served for 24 years, retiring with the rank of Master Sergeant. Over his military career, he had postings in Arkansas, Texas, the Arctic Circle, New Ulm, Minnesota, and other locations. He worked in heavy artillery. During his career, he worked in disaster response postings following floods and tornados and was deployed overseas on active duty for months. In 1989, he earned the title of Nebraska Citizen-Soldier of the Year. Walz retired in 2005. He resumed teaching as a geography teacher and football coach at Mankato West High School."


----------



## prairie hunter




----------



## KENNEDY63

KEN said:


> Once again the right makes things up just like the liar in the White House. Just the other day....46 minutes of BULLSH *T. Here is the info on Walz's years in the National Guard. Oh and I'm not scared.....just REAL cautious. And I have to see ANYONE with underlying health problems that isn't. But then there are plenty of ******* way over on the right.
> 
> "Walz enlisted in the Army National Guard in 1981, and served for 24 years, retiring with the rank of Master Sergeant. Over his military career, he had postings in Arkansas, Texas, the Arctic Circle, New Ulm, Minnesota, and other locations. He worked in heavy artillery. During his career, he worked in disaster response postings following floods and tornados and was deployed overseas on active duty for months. In 1989, he earned the title of Nebraska Citizen-Soldier of the Year. Walz retired in 2005. He resumed teaching as a geography teacher and football coach at Mankato West High School."



Ken - that in no way addresses the original claim that Walz retired prior to being deployed.


----------



## Neighbor Guy




----------



## KENNEDY63

*The Truth About Tim Walz*


Tim Walz has embellished and selectively omitted facts and circumstances of his military career for years.

We, retired Command Sergeants Major of the Minnesota National Guard, feel it is our duty and responsibility to bring forth the truth as we know it concerning his service record. So, we have put together a timeline of his service post 9/11. To the best of our knowledge, this information is completely true, having been verified by all those who served in positions with first hand knowledge of the facts and circumstances of his service and departure from the Minnesota National Guard. Many of the dates and time frames are from his official discharge document and the reduction order reducing him to Master Sergeant.

On September 18th, 2001 Tim Walz reenlisted in the Minnesota Army National Guard for six years.

In early 2003 he was selected to attend the United States Army Sergeants Major Academy. The non-resident course consists of two years of correspondence coursework, followed by a two-week resident phase at Fort Bliss, Texas. When a Senior Non-Commissioned Officer accepts enrollment in the course, they accept three stipulations. First, they will serve for two years after graduation from the academy, or promotion to Sergeant Major or Command Sergeant Major, whichever is later. Second, if they fail the course they may be separated from the military. Third, they will complete the course or be reduced to Master Sergeant without board action. Senior Non-Commissioned Officers initial and sign a Statement of Agreement and Certification upon enrollment. The State Command Sergeant Major or Army National Guard Command Sergeant Major counsels the soldier and certifies that the senior Non-Commissioned Officer understands their responsibilities. These stipulations are put in place because the academy is a college level school, the military invests a lot of taxpayer money in the student. The military needs to ensure they will get the return on investment that the taxpayers deserve.

In late summer of 2003, First Sergeant Walz deployed with the 1-125th Field Artillery Battalion in support of Operation Enduring Freedom to Italy. The mission was to augment United States Air Force Europe Security Forces doing base security for six months. In no way were the units or Soldiers of the 1-125th Field Artillery Battalion replacing any units or military forces so they could deploy to Iraq or Afghanistan.

After the units return to Minnesota in the spring of 2004, he was selected by high level Command Sergeants Major to serve in the position of the Command Sergeant Major of the 1-125th Field Artillery Battalion.

On August 5th, 2004 he was photographed holding a sign at a protest outside a President Bush campaign rally in southern Minnesota.

On September 17th, 2004 he was conditionally promoted to Command Sergeant Major. The conditions had been outlined to him when he was counseled and he signed the Statement of Agreement and Certification. If the conditions are not met, the promotion is null and void, like it never happened.

In early 2005, a warning order was issued to the 1-125th Field Artillery Battalion, which included the position he was serving in, to prepare to be mobilized for active duty for a deployment to Iraq.

On May 16th, 2005 he quit, leaving the 1-125th Field Artillery Battalion and its Soldiers hanging; without its senior Non-Commissioned Officer, as the battalion prepared for war. His excuse to other leaders was that he needed to retire in order to run for congress. Which is false, according to a Department of Defense Directive, he could have run and requested permission from the Secretary of Defense before entering active duty; as many reservists have. If he had retired normally and respectfully, you would think he would have ensured his retirement documents were correctly filled out and signed, and that he would have ensured he was reduced to Master Sergeant for dropping out of the academy. Instead he waited for the paperwork to catch up to him. His official retirement document states, SOLDIER NOT AVAILABLE FOR SIGNATURE.

On September 10th, 2005 conditionally promoted Command Sergeant Major Walz was reduced to Master Sergeant. It took a while for the system to catch up to him as it was uncharted territory, literally no one quits in the position he was in, or drops out of the academy. Except him.

In November of 2005, while the battalion trained for war at Camp Shelby, Mississippi, it received an offer from retired Master Sergeant Walz. He offered to fund raise for the battalions bus trip home over Christmas that year.

The 1-125th Field Artillery Battalion was deployed for 22 months in 2006 - 2007. During this time, they were restricted by Army regulations and could not speak out against a candidate for office. In November 2006 he was elected to the House of Representatives. He claims to be the highest-ranking enlisted service member ever to serve in congress. Even though he was conditionally promoted to Command Sergeant Major less than eight months, quit before his obligations were met, and was reduced to Master Sergeant for retirement. Yes, he served at that rank, but was never qualified at that rank, and will receive retirement benefits at one rank below. You be the judge.

On November 1st, 2006, Tom Hagen, Iraq War Veteran, wrote a letter to the editor of the Winona Daily News. Here are a couple of sentences from the letter: But even more disturbing is the fact that Walz quickly retired after learning that his unit -southern Minnesota's 1-125 FA Battalion - would be sent to Iraq. For Tim Walz to abandon his fellow soldiers and quit when they needed experienced leadership most is disheartening.

Here is part of Tim Walzs response: After completing 20 years of service in 2001, I re-enlisted to serve our country for an additional four years following Sept. 11 and retired the year before my battalion was deployed to Iraq in order to run for Congress.

According to his official Report of Separation and Record of Service, he re-enlisted for six years on September 18th, 2001. However, in his response he says that he re-enlisted for four years, conveniently retiring a year before his battalion was deployed to Iraq. Even if he had re-enlisted for four years following Sept.11, his retirement date would have been September 18th, 2005. Why then did he "retire" on May 16th, 2005, before his supposed four-year enlistment was up? And he makes it sound like he "retired" a year before his battalion deployed to Iraq; when in reality he knew when he "retired" that the battalion would be deployed to Iraq.

The bottom line in all of this is gut wrenching and sad to explain. When the nation called, he quit. He failed to complete the United States Army Sergeants Major Academy. He failed to serve for two years following completion of the academy, which he dropped out of. He failed to serve two years after the conditional promotion to Command Sergeant Major. He failed to fulfill the full six years of the enlistment he signed on September 18th, 2001. He failed his country. He failed his state. He failed the Minnesota Army National Guard, the 1-125th Field Artillery Battalion, and his fellow Soldiers. And he failed to lead by example. Shameful.

Thomas Behrends

Command Sergeant Major (Retired)

Paul Herr

Command Sergeant Major (Retired)


----------



## KENNEDY63

prairie hunter said:


>



*Benson defends National Guard after Walz calls them '19 year olds who are cooks'*






Sen. Michelle Benson defended the National Guard after Gov. Tim Walz called them young "cooks." | Facebook


By Elle Johnson
Aug 12, 2020
After Minneapolis Mayor Jacob Frey was claimed to hesitate to send in the National Guard to the city, Gov. Tim Walz commented on the hesitation. 

“I don’t think the mayor knew what he was asking for. I think the mayor said, ‘I request the National Guard, whew, this is great. We’re going to have massively trained troops.’ No. You’re going to have 19 year olds who are cooks," Walz said in a press release from the Minnesota Senate Republican Caucus.

Sen. Michelle Benson (R-Ham Lake) disagreed with Walz and said the National Guard is respected and protected the city. 

“The National Guard are consistently respected where and when they deploy. They put themselves in harm’s way, understand how to execute a mission, and successfully brought peace back to the city. They deserve the highest esteem," Benson said in the press release. “I know many people who have made the National Guard their career. They have some of the most rigorous training of any unit of our military. They may not be riot control specialists, but they are certainly not cooks.”

https://www.wctrib.com/opinion/4523919-truth-about-tim-walz


----------



## Neighbor Guy

Or perhaps a family business that walz has destroyed...





There are many others around town, but they don’t fit the community guidelines set forth by this forum.


----------



## Neighbor Guy

A lot of these beginning to pop up at businesses as well. Each is a little different, some on letterhead, others a little more colorful than others. Let’s just say rural MN is tired of this crap.


----------



## KEN

Basically He was in for 24 years. I guess that's not enough for people over on the right. 

I guess guys on here don't pay attention to the climbing Covid positives and deaths. This disease needs to be stopped.


----------



## KENNEDY63

KEN said:


> Basically He was in for 24 years. I guess that's not enough for people over on the right.



And when the going was about to get rough - he bailed. If Walz is going to tout his "military experience" as some sort of political attribute - then he needs to man up and admit when he's done wrong.

Furthermore - the guys that served with him laid out what he did in great detail - sounds like he has a lot in common with the man you'se guys call "bonespurs".


----------



## KENNEDY63

KEN said:


> I guess guys on here don't pay attention to the climbing Covid positives and deaths. This disease needs to be stopped.



K - so the only way to "stop" the virus is to crush small business? Have kids stop from doing things that kids do - like sports, education, and so on?

Really?


----------



## Neighbor Guy

If he was really about fair and even he wouldn’t be allowing the gophers or queens keep playing. If “indoor activities” aren’t safe for everyone else in this state, adult or children, if gatherings of more than 6 people from more than two households is prohibited, then that should apply to professional sports teams as well.

It’s hypocrisy and we are tired of it.

He has stated, he hates out state MN and only truly cares about Minneapolis St. Paul metro area. If that’s the case, leave us alone. He’s crushing this states economy and setting up the nanny state.


----------



## KEN

Where above did I say anything about "Crushing Businesses?"

Where did I say anything about "kids and school?" 

I guess a disease that is killing Thousands is OK to live with. Who cares how many people die? It can kill and Kill and Kill.....as long as busineses can make money. After all it hurts the older people more. But that's OK as long as the under 50 crowd can fill the bars .


----------



## KENNEDY63

Well - to stoop to the elementary school thought process (man this hurts)

_Where did any body say a disease that is killing Thousands is OK to live with?_  

_Where did anybody say they don't care how many people die?_ 

_Where did any body say that this disease can kill and Kill and Kill.....as long as busineses (sic) can make money?_  

_Where did any say that it is OK to kill old people as long as the under 50 crowd can fill the bars? _


----------



## KEN

This is what you said......
"K - so the only way to "stop" the virus is to crush small business? Have kids stop from doing things that kids do - like sports, education, and so on?"

If you can't understand what you said.....This argument is going nowhere. Not worth arguing you won't change and neither will I. We are just different

Just about time to watch the Gophers BB play UND.


----------



## Mallardmisser

KEN said:


> Basically He was in for 24 years. I guess that's not enough for people over on the right.
> 
> I guess guys on here don't pay attention to the climbing Covid positives and deaths. This disease needs to be stopped.



Do you not get that he abandoned his troops when they were being sent into battle... can you think of any greater form of cowardice?? Good god it's not about left or right, he quit because he was going to be in harms way, exactly what he signed up and took a freaking oath to do. Did you ever serve, I got to believe not from the way you view this.


----------



## prairie hunter

Appreciate the posts K63.

I often wonder if Walz may lack the overall intellect to run a state. He is by no means stupid, but average intelligence can become a hindrance in managing the complexities of the state of MN.


----------



## prairie hunter

If ...

More people like Ken (higher at risk groups) would follow the guidelines the covid issue would be less severe. Isolation is not easy, but it works. Mixing over exposed young people with vulnerable people at home gatherings, weddings, funerals, and school events should be avoided. Sure the probability is rather low, until it is your family or social network is impacted ... then the probability skyrockets.

More emphasis was put on controlling areas or populations with higher infection rates the covid issue would be much less severe
Long term congregate care facilities
Minority populations with infection rates 2X+ the base population - why has this not been corrected or focused on ?


----------



## prairie hunter

Small retail business can and do protect their customers and employees as well as the large box retailers. They should have never been closed last spring.

Question: Is the supposed transfer of covid in indoor restaurants due to random spread or is it tied to the people (you know and meet) at your table ?? If people cannot meet at a restaurant they will meet elsewhere ?

Bars: Probably should be closed, but then again ... if bars are shutdown don't younger people just have large parties and the spread occurs anyways ??


----------



## Mallardmisser

Hmmm I see you deleted my post Ken.. I'll ask again.

You are fine with shutting business down it means you are fine with them possibly losing their business, their home and their family. Do you know the divorce rate of people who declare bankruptcy? So what are you potentially risking in this shutdown. I suspect you are retired, have your pension, SSI and your home is probably paid for. 

In regards to your diabetes, is it juvenile onset or the result of you neglecting your health for years? I think it would be extremely hypocritical to be the latter.


----------



## KENNEDY63

prairie hunter said:


> If ...
> 
> More people like Ken (higher at risk groups) would follow the guidelines the covid issue would be less severe. Isolation is not easy, but it works. Mixing over exposed young people with vulnerable people at home gatherings, weddings, funerals, and school events should be avoided. Sure the probability is rather low, until it is your family or social network is impacted ... then the probability skyrockets.
> 
> More emphasis was put on controlling areas or populations with higher infection rates the covid issue would be much less severe
> Long term congregate care facilities
> Minority populations with infection rates 2X+ the base population - why has this not been corrected or focused on ?
> 
> View attachment 270889



The current approach is called "killing a fly with a sledgehammer".

As to the minority populations - is it because minority = urban = living in closer quarters?


----------



## Paul Myrdahl

Ken. It must be nice to sit on your retirement(guessing you have one) and social security knowing that thousands of people have just had thier lively hoods taken from them by the order of one man. I know a number of people who have been forced out of work in the service industry having used up all thier unemployment benefits during the 1st shutdown. Now with this second shutdown they are left with no income. Thier only hope is that the political elite like Gov Walz will throw them some crumbs. So far it has not happened. But hey! Atleast you feel safer!

My Dad is 74. He had a heart attack, major surgery to bypass a large aneurysm in his aorta. He has high blood pressure and diabetes. He is recovering from prostrate cancer diagnosed 1 1/2 years ago. He don't live in fear from covid. He wears a mask as do nearly all people in public. He used to go out and eat until the fuhrer closed the restaurants down again. He hunts with me and my brothers every chance he gets. We just got back from a trip to Nebraska and slayed the ducks.
If you choose to be a shut-in so be it. The people I know are fed up and choose to live a full life instead cowering in fear and we are tired of being under the thumb/jackboot of your beloved governor picking and choosing who can and cannot go to work.


----------



## prairie hunter

Plenty of service industry workers who were tax paying citizens (chefs and wait staff can make very good sustainable wages) have become part of the welfare state. Sad really.

The CEO of one the larger fitness health clubs has publicly requested that the state show the data that even suggests that health clubs are a site for spread. Did that request ever get honored ?

Kids need to be in schools. Teachers need to teach. In person is a must. Unless we want to create a whole generation of under achievers, dependent upon the state ??? Or is that the grand socialist plan ??


----------



## prairie hunter

KENNEDY63 said:


> The current approach is called "killing a fly with a sledgehammer".
> 
> As to the minority populations - is it because minority = urban = living in closer quarters?



Seems like their is more to the story than just urban. Asians are about as urban a group as they come in Minnesota. Often living in close quarters, multi-generations, multi-family. Strong work ethic means they are also out in the community working. Asian infection rate lower than whites.






Not sure what to make of the Native Hawaiian group. Has to be pretty small part of MN.

I do not want to come across as racist. I am not. That said, why not address the disparities ?


----------



## prairie hunter

In Minnesota:


----------



## KENNEDY63

prairie hunter said:


> That said, why not address the disparities ?



How?


----------



## prairie hunter

I am not a politician and did not stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night. I am also not an epidemiologist. But hey ... generally speaking ...

Are those populations not following the guidelines and rules ? Where are they contracting the disease, how can that be reduced, who are they passing it on to (community) ?

Before the COVID rural issue expanded, over 40% of the cases were in just two minorities combined. So we clamp down on every and all things because certain areas are out of control ??

So focus on these "islands" of disease and the LTC facilities and then the rest of us that (_for the most part_) follow the rules can move towards a more normal pace of activity. 

Should schools, sports, restaurants be closed across MN or just were the situation is "out of control" and community spread documented as the primary cause of spread ??


----------



## Mallardmisser

Maybe the tribe should close their casinos...


----------



## jrp267

The urban/rural divide is sad. The political landscape today is disgusting. The war is between the rich and the poor. But we are so busy fighting amongst ourselves we don’t see both parties lifting our wallets. Coronavirus is serious. And about to get really bad. I don’t worry as much about the virus taking me out as I do about me doing something else stupid (I have a long track record) and there not being a hospital to put me back together again. Hope everyone had a great season.


----------



## Blubill

Neighbor Guy said:


> How long is this moron dictator of a Governor going to be in charge of this state? I need a date I can mark on my calendar as the day I get to vote this tool out of office.
> 
> First he calls everyone who doesn’t live in side the x94 loop “just rocks and cows” explaining our votes and lives don’t matter.
> 
> Now he’s ruling our lives like he’s the hand of god.
> 
> Let our kids be kids.
> 
> Let our small businesses put people to work and make a living.
> 
> Let our mom and pop restaurants be open and serve food.
> 
> And let us gather with our families without fear of getting the police called on us because there are more than 5 people and we aren’t wearing masks.


----------



## Blubill

Yes libs are a serious threat to anyone's way of life and your gun rights. Spread the word


----------



## Harsens Island Jerry

Neighbor Guy said:


> How long is this moron dictator of a Governor going to be in charge of this state? I need a date I can mark on my calendar as the day I get to vote this tool out of office.
> 
> First he calls everyone who doesn’t live in side the x94 loop “just rocks and cows” explaining our votes and lives don’t matter.
> 
> Now he’s ruling our lives like he’s the hand of god.
> 
> Let our kids be kids.
> 
> Let our small businesses put people to work and make a living.
> 
> Let our mom and pop restaurants be open and serve food.
> 
> And let us gather with our families without fear of getting the police called on us because there are more than 5 people and we aren’t wearing masks.


With the crooked voting system now in place, our 1 person 1 vote doesn't mean a damn.


----------



## Neighbor Guy

So no indoor dining until January 15th at the earliest. But he will now allow for outdoor dining at 25% capacity. In MN, in January. Seems legit.





Let me introduce to you your elementary students new teacher...




The govenor has announced that he will allow elementary students to return to the classroom starting on January 18th. However, teachers must wear BOTH a facemask AND a face shield or Full Face Helmet!!!! Because every class room experience should be like the muffled and mumbling teachers from Charlie Brown.

Middle and High School students will remain out of school INDEFINITELY!!!! Because we are making it up as we go along and springtime is better for going back to school. Our district is hinting it may be after Easter before they get back in the classrooms.


----------



## KENNEDY63

Bravo!


----------



## Neighbor Guy

Holly crap, now the entire school system is racist too!!!!

Critical Race Theory coming to all classrooms at all grade levels. 

Let’s not hold parents accountable to make sure their students are actually doing their schoolwork and taking things seriously. No, let’s point out that the only reason students succeed or fail is because of their skin color. 

Perhaps if parents got an education, and held their kids responsible to do the same they wouldn’t fail out. But they don’t.


----------



## Neighbor Guy

In his new budget he has decided to target companies that “didn’t suffer enough” during the pandemic. He is targeting them for for increased taxes. 

And increasing the “death tax” to more than 40% 

How much of a moron do you have to be to increase taxes on every person in the state?


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES

He's as big of a moron is they get. I so can't wait to move out of this state!


----------



## KENNEDY63

Harold Hamilton at the Minnesota Watchdog usually has a good take on Minnesota politics.

*Watchdog Weekly Email Update*
January 29, 2021

Quote of the Week: “_Politics has turned the lofty ideal of equality into the ugly reality of resentments of other people’s achievements – and a feeling that the world owes you something, while you owe nobody anything_.”


Thomas Sowell
 
Quote of the Week: “_We must keep life affordable by not raising taxes on anyone, much less small businesses that found a way to thrive in a pandemic, which will be hit by the 5th tier. Nor should we have regressive tax increases on tobacco. We can support families by tightening government budgets first_.”


Senate Majority Leader Paul Gazelka (R – Nisswa)
 
Quote of the Week: “_In a year when thousands of MN families & businesses have lost 50%+ of their income, Gov. Walz is proposing just .3% in budget reductions from our $50b+ budget. Democrats are not even bothering to ask govt to tighten its belt like so many Minnesotans have this year._”


House Minority Leader Kurt Daudt (R – Crown)
 
Factoid of the Week: Only two states have inoculated fewer citizens, per capita, against COVID-19 than Minnesota. Those two being California and Virginia.

In This Issue:


#SQ+$1.7
The Plan
 
#SQ+$1.7
“_Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life, son_.”


Dean Wormer
 
This should be the hashtag for every Minnesota Republican for the next few days. This hashtag stands for “status quo plus $1.7 billion.” 

This is shorthand for Governor Walz’s proposed budget, which is nothing more than the failed status quo plus $1.7 billion in tax increases.

The budget is nothing more than the same old tired ideas and pay offs for favored constituencies – plus a few billion more in spending.

Of course, the budget is also dressed up in the same old shop-worn euphemisms about the wealthy “paying their fair share” and just “a little bit more” through various “revenue enhancements” to “invest” in failed, bloated government programs that will reaffirm our commitment to “being in this together.”

Yes, nothing signals our collective commitment to the common good like an expensive, worthless government program that does nothing except enrich and empower the bureaucracy. 

This parade of fiscal supplication clearly puts the teachers’ union, Education Minnesota, at the forefront.

Their power over the DFL so influential they forced Puppet Walz to hold a separate press event to showcase their sacking of the public fisc, a passive-aggressive Minnesota version of the Pirates of the Caribbean ride at Disney World. Someone buy Denise Specht a wooden leg. Avast, taxpayer booty dead ahead!!!

The education budget agitprop even had a catchy name, the “Due North” plan.

Walz could spare us the charade and simply name Denise Specht, the union boss, as commissioner of Management and Budget. 

You’re either protecting the family budget or the government budget.

In his proposal, Walz nicks the government budget by.3% while jacking up taxes $1.7 billion.

Let’s take a look at those massive, proposed increases.

Income tax. Walz wants to add a fifth income tax tier that would hit small businesses making between $500,000 and $1 million per year. While dressing up the increase in the language of punishing rich people, he intentionally fails to note that many small businesses are “pass through” entities that pay their taxes as individual taxpayers. Thus, he wants to hammer job creators who have managed to survive his draconian lock down measures.

Apparently, Tim hasn’t heard that these talented and successful people are finding it very easy to move their operations to tax-friendly jurisdictions. The term “hyper-mobile capital” is unfamiliar to the chief executive.

Corporate tax. For those corporations that aren’t “pass through”, he wants to raise their rates as well, leaving no job creator unscathed. 

Not an economics teacher, Walz doesn’t understand the simple concept that corporations don’t pay taxes. They pass those taxes onto customers in the form of higher prices, to their employees in the form of less pay and fewer benefits, and to shareholders in the form of reduced dividends and shareholder value.

Put another way, Walz is on a fiscal Kamikaze mission to emulate Illinois and New York, ignoring the open arms of Texas and Florida.

When you wield the hammer of executive fiat, everything looks like a nail.

And then there’s the estate tax, also known more accurately as the “death tax.”

The governor wants to tax the dead and what they leave behind by reducing the value of an estate that can be excluded from the tax.

This tax, like so many others, won’t yield what the DFL thinks it will because people will engage in various avoidance behaviors to put their assets beyond the reach of Tim’s puffy, greedy fingers.

As Walz himself very inaccurately noted, “the tax code is for altering behavior.”

No, that’s not the reason we have a tax code, but he’s right in noting that the code influences behavior.

(This is a great reason to introduce “dynamic scoring” to the revenue estimates of these proposals, by the way. Paging Tax Chair Carla Nelson…)

While there are other “Revenue enhancements” proposed, perhaps none is more emblematic of the hypocrisy and arrogance of Walz and his ilk than the $151 million tax increase on vaping and tobacco products.

While Walz is claiming that his tax increases are okay because they only harm “the rich”, the truth, of course, is different.

It is beyond dispute that tobacco taxes are regressive, meaning they harm the poor far more than the wealthy.

Tobacco taxes are right up there with the gas tax in being regressive and therefore harmful to poor people.

Good for Minority Leader Daudt for calling out Walz on his double speak.

What a totally expected yet still disappointing budget.

DOA.

THE PLAN
The Republicans are in a great position to execute a strategic plan this simple and powerful.

The three-point plan is thus.

One. No tax increases. Minnesota is a high tax state that has suffered greatly under Walz’s pandemic response. Thus, there will be no FY 22-23 budget with tax increases – period.

Two. Open the schools. Let Republicans for once act as Democrats and not let a crisis go to waste. Walz has unilaterally shut down the schools and parents are rightly freaking out. Even many liberals want schools open.

Importantly, even “the science” (The science!!!!!!) says schools can be open safely.

In exchange for an education budget, Republicans should insist on school choice in some form. There may never be more momentum for a game-changer like school choice. With a hard-nosed reformer like Roger Chamberlain heading the Senate Education Committee, it’s game on.

Three. Reform the governor’s pandemic powers. Minnesota has suffered greatly though the unilateral actions of a governor who has used executive fiat to rule for the past many months.

Moreover, the law granting him this authority is an unconstitutional delegation of power from the legislative to the executive branch.

Reforming this law is both good public policy and good politics, proving our Framers to be once again prescient in foreseeing men like Tim Walz and devising bulwarks against their designs.

Moreover, there is bi-partisan support for reforming this law, which is needed at some level. With a part-time legislature, there may be times the chief executive needs to act during an emergency.

Tim Walz has clearly shown the fatal flaws in the current law.

Let’s reform the law and get it back within constitutional guardrails.

And finally, stand your ground. Republicans should steel themselves for a protracted, perhaps ugly, confrontation with the governor and the DFL.

This is your time.


----------



## KENNEDY63

Don't despair fellow conservatives in Minnesota - you're not alone - see highlighted portion below.

*Watchdog Weekly Email Update*
February 5th, 2021

Quote of the Week: “_Each family is receiving $500 a month, unconditional, no strings attached, and no work required_.”


Muneer Karcher-Ramos, Office of Financial Empowerment, City of Saint Paul
 
Quote of the Week: "_*Despite being massively outspent, we held every Republican seat, picked up seats in the suburbs, knocked off longtime Democrat incumbents, and made historic gains on the Iron Range*_." 


House Minority Leader Kurt Daudt (R – Crown)
 
Quote of the Week: “Money, it's a crime. Share it fairly, but don't take a slice of my pie.”


Roger Waters
 
In This Issue:


Setting Money on Fire;
Tax Me, Please!
Golden Turkeys.
 
SETTING MONEY ON FIRE
Liberals are good at setting money on fire. Whether blowing money though governmental spending on bloated, inefficient programs or through propping up crappy candidates with bad ideas, their profligacy has reached art form.

The last election cycle is yet one more prime example.

This publication explored this tragic comedy at the federal level in recent editions.

Today, we take a look at the state level.

* In the aggregate, the DFL and aligned groups spent over $16 million on state Senate races. The GOP spent approximately $7.7 million defending their majority.

The result was that the DFL gained one seat and remained in the minority.

Over in the Minnesota House, the DFL spent $9 million to the GOP’s $4.5 million.

The result was that the DFL lost five seats while keeping a narrow majority.*

What a crock to hear Democrats continue to decry the influence of money in politics.

* There were 13 senate races where the DFL spent more money but lost the race.*

On the GOP side, there were two races where that was the case.

There were 8 senate races where the DFL spent over $1 million, winning only two of them.

* All told, the DFL and company spent over $10 million on losing races.*

In the House, the DFL and allied groups lost 30 races where they outspent the GOP and allied groups.

In contrast, the GOP only lost 3 races where they spent more.

While money indeed matters, good candidates and good ideas matter more.

If having more money was dispositive, the GOP would never win in Minnesota, where the DFL enjoys hedge fund money, public union money, George Soros money, and Rockefeller money.

TAX ME, PLEASE!
With Biden in office, we are now seeing the all-too-predictable parade of his rich buddies taking to the various media platforms to tell us how important – and patriotic! – it is to have successful people hand over more of their money in the form of higher income taxes.

We all know the public policy reasons to oppose higher taxes.

We know that the wealthy already pay most of the income taxes and certainly pay far more per capita than other citizens.

We know that many wealthy people are really small businesses that pay via “pass through” entities that are on the individual income tax. Thus, more paid in taxes is less available to hire, train, and offer enhanced pay and benefits to employees. Less money available to buy new and better equipment. More in costs of the product or service the company offers in order to cover the higher tax bill.

We also know that the rich, or any citizen, has the ability to write an extra check to either the federal or state government if they feel their tax bill isn’t high enough.

Last year, the Treasury Department reported that citizens donated $1.6 million to the poor, beleaguered, federal government.

In short, there they go again.

We’ve seen this bad movie before.

But here’s one issue that doesn’t get enough attention.

The debate is always focused on the pure policy of raising taxes.

That’s important, but what about the back end of the increased revenue?

In other words, why do we take at face value the claim that more taxes will equal better outcomes? 

Will taking more from the rich make for a more just and equitable society? It won’t.

Will giving some federal agency a couple more billion lead to better outcomes? It won’t.

Really, raising taxes on the wealthy only accomplishes two dubious goals.

First, it satiates the envy of citizens who are jealous of more successful people and derive perverse pleasure in seeing them punished for their prosperity.

Second, it allows wealthy liberals to virtue signal their guilt over being successful and see the enhanced rates as public atonement for their sin of success.

It’s time for thinking citizens to challenge the narrative that higher taxes mean a better society buttressed by “adequately funded” government programs that will magically start to deliver results.

Making the Leviathan fatter won’t make us better.

GOLDEN TURKEYS
Speaking of bloated, unresponsive government, our friends over at the Center of the American Experiment recently published 2020 Golden Turkey awards, highlighting Minnesota’s most wasteful government programs.

Check out the Center, Minnesota’s premier conservative think tank.

The Centers publishes a magazine entitled “Thinking Minnesota” each quarter.

Below are excepts from their list of state spending infamy:

*$1,000 to explore our feelings about climate change *
_Every year the Legacy Fund (another constitutionally dedicated funding source), doles out millions of dollars of sales tax revenue to projects for clean water, outdoor heritage, arts and cultural heritage, and parks and trails. And every year, there are some really questionable expenditures that qualify for the Golden Turkey Award. This year, the Legacy Fund set aside $1,000 of your money for a woman to host a hands-on climate mapping workshop where participants create maps of their personal emotional terrain of climate change. Does anger over really wasteful spending count as “personal emotional terrain”?_

*Tourism through Twitter: two tweets a month for $57,000 *
_One of our Golden Turkey Award nominees for wasteful spending shows how easy it is to move from a legitimate state purpose to just plain silly. In the name of tourism and promoting the state, Explore Minnesota (our Department of Tourism) recently paid $57,000 to celebrity chef (and erstwhile Minnesotan) Andrew Zimmern to tweet twice a month as a “social media influencer.” _

*The $6.9 million (thankfully, still) vacant Tim Walz morgue *
_When the Governor bought the abandoned fruit company warehouse back in May, the state was averaging 12.5 deaths per day. Like many of Walz’s early predictions, his estimation of the need for storing 5,100 bodies at a time scared Minnesotans into giving up more and more of their freedoms in return for safety._


----------



## blacktail

I thought Oregon was whack and standing on the edge of the cliff. 
After reading this, and views of a certain poster on here, it troubles me that we’re not alone!
Good luck


----------



## Neighbor Guy

So a kid who is a-symptomatic tests positive for Covid-19..... and EVERY KID AND TEACHER in EVERY CLASS that kid 1 was in regardless of if they had close contact or not has to be quarantined for 14days AND prove they took a Covid test before they can go back to school. 

If you have Covid and send your kid to school. Bleep you. If your kid has a fever and you send them to school Bleep you. 

If you voted for this communist D-bag who has decided to force these worthless restrictions on our kids. Bleep you too.

I would rather have a bowling ball in office than this clown. He might be letting them go back, but he’s still forcing them to live in fear.


----------



## RingbillRon

All common sense has been lost. Osterholm is just as bad.


----------



## Neighbor Guy

Didn’t they say that masks and social distancing was going to protect us from this scrap? (Insert eye roll here)

“Contact Tracing” indicates that your kid was seated in a chair 10’ from anybody in every direction, but someone in that room had COVID. So now they are excluded from school, and all activities for 14days. And if they try to return or are found to have participated in activities they will be barred from school property for the remainder of the school year. 

The private schools aren’t playing this game. 

You have one chance at a high school experience. They have taken that away for thousands of kids, for no reason. Just to power flex on the rest of us. They live on a different rail, it’s all about power. 

#rocksandcows


----------



## Full Force Five

I see Dr. Jensen is in the mix for governor next year. He is an outer ring suburban moderate republican, I can see him winning.


----------



## KENNEDY63

*It's official: Former state Sen. Jensen running for governor, DFL calls him 'dangerous'*

Tom Hauser
Updated: March 16, 2021 07:23 PM
Created: March 16, 2021 06:14 PM

Former Republican State Sen. Scott Jensen of Chaska made official what his campaign tried to keep secret last week: He's running for governor in 2022.

"I feel compelled" to run for governor, Jensen told 5 Eyewitness News in an interview Tuesday. "I don't think we're on a sustainable path in Minnesota," he said. 

Jensen blames failed leadership starting at the top with Democratic Gov. Tim Walz.

"I think Gov. Walz has made some good decisions, but as this pandemic has gone on, decisions haven't been based on science, they've been based on political science," he said. 

That tone is in sharp contrast to a hard-hitting campaign video released by the Jensen campaign on Twitter and his website.

"There's a saying in politics...never let a crisis go to waste," the video says while a grainy image of a Walz look-alike turns the dials on a machine symbolizing the frequent "dial turns" on the economy during the COVID-19 pandemic. "His micromanaging has destroyed livelihoods," according to the video. "His blind faith in bad models has kept families apart and businesses closed."

When it's pointed out Minnesota's COVID-19 positivity rates have remained lower than much of the nation and the state budget forecast now shows a $1.6 billion projected surplus, Jensen says Walz can only take credit for that if he also acknowledges troublespots.

Nurses fight conspiracy theories along with coronavirus

"I think politicians like to take victory laps for things they don't necessarily earn," Jensen said. "If he's going to take credit for some of the things, would he also take credit for being nation-leading in terms of the percentage of deaths in long-term care facilities?"

It is true Minnesota is among the states with the highest percentage of overall COVID-19 deaths in long-term care facilities. So far 63% of the state's 6,749 deaths have been in those facilities. Nationally, 34% of COVID-19 deaths have been in long-term care.

Last week when word of Jensen's candidacy leaked from his campaign, DFL Party Chairman Ken Martin issued a scathing statement.

"Scott Jensen is a dangerous COVID-19 conspiracy theorist who has been caught spreading lies about the pandemic, palling around with anti-vaccine extremists and downplaying the virus that has taken over half a million American lives," the statement said. "Numerous doctors, public health officials and independent fact-checkers have sharply criticized Jensen for peddling damaging disinformation and fanning the flames of conspiracy that have caused real harm across our state and country. We deserve honest leaders that will help us get through this pandemic, not quacks like Scott Jensen," the statement said. 

Jensen, a long-time doctor in the Chaska area, acknowledges questioning everything from hospital reimbursements for COVID-19 patients to how well masks work to prevent the spread of the virus. He denies he's a conspiracy theorist. He says he raised questions based on his knowledge of health care and hospital operations.

"I don't think I introduced conspiracy theories," Jensen says. "People took snippets of what I said and put it wherever they wanted on programs and on pages and websites I'd never heard of. I don't think there's anything I could have done about that."

Jensen does say he opposes mask mandates because he believes anything less than an N-95 mask is largely ineffective.

"We should get rid of the mask mandate at this point in time," he says. "If people want to wear a mask they should wear a mask...wearing a cloth mask or surgical mask, these were never intended to stop viral particle transmission."

As for vaccinations, he says he does recommend most, but not all of his patients get the COVID-19 vaccine. He says it's a matter of personal choice and does not favor mandatory vaccinations for COVID-19 or the flu.

Jensen says it's also past due time for Walz to give up his "emergency powers" he invoked under state law.

"Emergency powers, using that as a sort of club over the Senate so that the governor can get what he wants (in budget negotiations), I can't imagine this was ever the intent of this statute," Jensen says, adding it's time to share decision-making with the legislature. "We are at a point in time when we can absolutely be collaborating. There is no reason for us to have one person functioning if you will as the emperor of Minnesota, there just is no reason."

On other issues, Jensen says he generally opposes tax increases but would stop short of making a pledge not to increase taxes. He says he would also work to improve Minnesota's health care system, including price transparency for medical services.

Jensen is the second Republican to officially declare candidacy for governor. Mike Murphy, the mayor of Lexington, MN, is also running.


----------



## Neighbor Guy

Can anyone explain to me why he has decided to extend his emergency powers again?

Just asking for a friend...


Clown.


----------



## musher

Because a tyrant will never relinquish power


----------



## prairie hunter

Born and raised in a red state and lived in the South in another (that state turned red when Republican no longer was a four leter word).

Having lived in MN now for 25 years ... I still cannot comprehend why MN is so damn blue. Especially the 2nd and 3rd ring suburbs of the Twin Cities. 

Farm-Labor (outstate MN) have figured it out, why can't those living in the suburbs. 

Let's go with a single integrated school district across the entire "metro". Would that be enough to swing the needle ??


----------



## yankeegray

LOS ANGELES (AP) — Caitlyn Jenner says she will run for governor of California as Gov. Gavin Newsom faces likely recall election. Be careful what you wish for


----------



## Neighbor Guy

Extended his emergency powers again...

The power hungry just won’t give up...

The good part, if there is one, is that a lot more members of Congress are beginning to wonder why and want him to give it up.


----------



## Rogue Hunter

And, they all need a wakeup call on these endless special sessions...$$$$$.


----------



## Neighbor Guy

Cash those tickets!!!!!!




Gov Windbag is his name…. Don’t wear it out. 

RocksandCows


----------



## SkolMNDuckHunter

I think the chances of him just giving it up after 30 days are about 0%. These emergency powers will need to be ripped out of his hands while he kicks and screams.

This is incredible at this point. I can't even tell there ever was a pandemic anywhere I go anymore.


----------



## Full Force Five

At this point we’re at 100 or so new cases a day. It’s clearly over and yet Walz still won’t give up his powers.


----------



## musher

We drove to Texas last week and unfortunately had to swing through the cities on the way home. Only place we seen signs of mask wearing and COVID stuff was
around the cities. 
Waltz and the cities has certainly created a negative view of Minnesota.


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES

Waltz is such a P.O.S. along with the rest of the libturds. This state is lost.....


----------



## pck

Leech Lake and areas around are back to normal.


----------



## Neighbor Guy

He has stated many times the only people in MN he cares about are in the 7-county metro area. As long as he has them convinced it doesn’t really matter what those of us outstate have to say or think about it. 

How much tax money has been flushed down the toilet with a special session every 30days just to reaffirm his power? 

It’s a joke.


----------



## Take-a-Gander

He needs to be gone!! 
I know I’m preaching to the choir but when it comes time to vote we need to get the word out. I am so sick of his crap.


----------



## KENNEDY63

Full Force Five said:


> At this point we’re at 100 or so new cases a day. It’s clearly over and yet Walz still won’t give up his powers.



I wonder what the take of the editors of the Minneapolis Star and Sickle, as well as the St. Paul People's Press would be if it was a Republican governor doing this.

For ****s and giggles I get daily email updates from both of them - the 2 major newspapers in this state are nothing more than DFL mouthpieces.


----------



## pck

Until the pop in the out state is more than the metro ur yelling at clouds. Nothing gonna change and thats a damn shame.


----------



## Take-a-Gander

pck said:


> Until the pop in the out state is more than the metro ur yelling at clouds. Nothing gonna change and thats a damn shame.



Unfortunately there are not enough of us out state to out vote the freeloading Citiots in the Metro


----------



## prairie hunter




----------



## prairie hunter

Take-a-Gander said:


> Unfortunately there are not enough of us out state to out vote the freeloading Citiots in the Metro



Plenty of blue suburbanites that just have no clue. Woke and white shamed I suppose.

Let's pick on Edina. Edina has 40% of households earning over 200K with 98% having health insurance. 49A is DFL.


----------



## Matt Jones

Walz is a....

Eff
Eh
Double-Gee
Oh
Tee

BRUCE!


----------



## Harsens Island Jerry

It's crazy that Japan's government has not forced mandatory masks like the Democrats have done to us in the U.S.
In a free country, people should each make their own health decisions. And the eviction moratoriums have killed property owners;
they have bills too.


----------



## Bigshootss

Two words….Paul Gazelka!


----------



## Matt Jones

Bigshootss said:


> Two words….Paul Gazelka!


Gazelka has zero chance. None. I like Gazelka a lot but he'll get trounced by Walz worse than Jeff Johnson did. I think Kurt Daudt would do better. Instead of losing by fifteen points he'd only lose by a dozen.

Two Words:

Matt Birk


Conservative as hell Catholic boy who has the name recognition, charisma, charm, intellect, looks, energy, and determination to destroy Walz.

Gazelka and Daudt would look as flaccid running against Walz as they've literally been. They let a fat, ugly, disgusting, incompetent dip**** blowhard from Nebraska who has literally never worked a job in the private sector once in his life become dictator of the state. They let a dbag who's spent almost as many summers in China as he has spent in Minnesota commandeer our state unabated. 

Why would you want to run either against Walz after looking at their track record against him?

Birk is going to run and he's going to destroy Walz in humiliating fashion. He cares too much about our state and the direction it's headed in to not jump in and try to stop the Insanity.


----------



## KENNEDY63

Matt Jones said:


> Gazelka has zero chance. None. I like Gazelka a lot but he'll get trounced by Walz worse than Jeff Johnson did. I think Kurt Daudt would do better. Instead of losing by fifteen points he'd only lose by a dozen.
> 
> Two Words:
> 
> Matt Birk
> 
> 
> Conservative as hell Catholic boy who has the name recognition, charisma, charm, intellect, looks, energy, and determination to destroy Walz.
> 
> Gazelka and Daudt would look as flaccid running against Walz as they've literally been. They let a fat, ugly, disgusting, incompetent dip**** blowhard from Nebraska who has literally never worked a job in the private sector once in his life become dictator of the state. They let a dbag who's spent almost as many summers in China as he has spent in Minnesota commandeer our state unabated.
> 
> Why would you want to run either against Walz after looking at their track record against him?
> 
> Birk is going to run and he's going to destroy Walz in humiliating fashion. He cares too much about our state and the direction it's headed in to not jump in and try to stop the Insanity.





I had no idea he was considering a run - by all accounts, a great guy. 

By the same token - in defense of Daudt, Gazelka, Jason Lewis, etc. - any R who runs against a D for statewide office generally looks "flaccid" because the D's have the state's press in the bag. Too much "good stuff" out there on Birk for him to be destroyed in 1 election cycle. 

We need 10 folks of Birk's caliber to take back the office of governor, as well as retiring the likes of Craig, Klobuchar, and Smith.


----------



## Matt Jones

KENNEDY63 said:


> I had no idea he was considering a run - by all accounts, a great guy.
> 
> By the same token - in defense of Daudt, Gazelka, Jason Lewis, etc. - any R who runs against a D for statewide office generally looks "flaccid" because the D's have the state's press in the bag. Too much "good stuff" out there on Birk for him to be destroyed in 1 election cycle.
> 
> We need 10 folks of Birk's caliber to take back the office of governor, as well as retiring the likes of Craig, Klobuchar, and Smith.


Agree 100% on the media in our state being the number one issue in terms of our state clawing it's way back to some semblance of sanity.

The STrib is the worst paper in the country. Whenever I run across a copy I flip through it and find it hilarious how overtly biased it is for about ten seconds before the realization of how sad it is to have a liberal rag like that largely shaping any and all narratives in MN hit me again.


----------



## megasupermagnum

The best thing you guys can do is either leave the state, or at least move far enough from the metro it doesn't effect you. You get more than about 100-150 miles from the metro, and they don't give two ****s about mask mandates or any other Tim Walz BS.

Minnesota is rotten in the core, but the rest is still there. Let it rot, and just use the good stuff for what it has, because thankfully Tim Walz doesn't give a rats *** about 80% of the state. Lots of wildlife and lands away from the metro that the governor doesn't touch, unless it's to end someone's career. Or you can do as I did, move to a state where your vote actually counts. I was worried that SD might not offer the same opportunities that MN did. I was wrong, if anything SD has more to offer.


----------



## prairie hunter

Walz is not mandating vaccines, masks, closures, etc... on schools or businesses ... he did not stop the state fair or other large events. He knows ... what few outstate votes he has left would be gone with a return to that crap.


----------



## Pheasantpete

KENNEDY63 said:


> We need 10 folks of Birk's caliber to take back the office of governor, as well as retiring the likes of Craig, Klobuchar, and Smith.


I would like to see them all Walzed to the door.


----------



## recker999

megasupermagnum said:


> The best thing you guys can do is either leave the state, or at least move far enough from the metro it doesn't effect you. You get more than about 100-150 miles from the metro, and they don't give two ****s about mask mandates or any other Tim Walz BS.
> 
> Minnesota is rotten in the core, but the rest is still there. Let it rot, and just use the good stuff for what it has, because thankfully Tim Walz doesn't give a rats *** about 80% of the state. Lots of wildlife and lands away from the metro that the governor doesn't touch, unless it's to end someone's career. Or you can do as I did, move to a state where your vote actually counts. I was worried that SD might not offer the same opportunities that MN did. I was wrong, if anything SD has more to offer.


Most of us would already be gone if it was an option. I would not live anywhere near the twin cities cesspool if i didnt have too
Mother in law is in rough shape so cant go yet. Living in lino lakes isnt bad but my office is in roseville which is blm central. That city became a liberal utopia of virtue signaling white liberal idiots. You could not pay me a million bucks to live in roseville.


----------



## recker999

prairie hunter said:


> Walz is not mandating vaccines, masks, closures, etc... on schools or businesses ... he did not stop the state fair or other large events. He knows ... what few outstate votes he has left would be gone with a return to that crap.


Walz will win easily because he has not gone crazy in mandate stuff like an illinois or new york. If he had he might have lost but i dont see anyway he loses now. After he wins he will go far far left with nothing to lose.


----------



## Pheasantpete

recker999 said:


> Most of us would already be gone if it was an option. I would not live anywhere near the twin cities cesspool if i didnt have too
> Mother in law is in rough shape so cant go yet. Living in lino lakes isnt bad but my office is in roseville which is blm central. That city became a liberal utopia of virtue signaling white liberal idiots. You could not pay me a million bucks to live in roseville.


I hear yah. Everyone thinks it just pack up like your going on a hunting trip. Wish it was but family comes first. Besides that MN is a great state to fish & hunt in unless your an out of state deer hunter. No different than WI or Iowa in that regards. Deer hunters are very protective of their hunting areas.


----------



## megasupermagnum

I never said leaving is easy. I said leaving was better, and it is. If you have a family member that needs help, then you do what you have to do. I did, I had someone battling stage 4 cancer, moving between Mayo in Rochester and UofM Minneapolis until he died. The second to last thing I ever heard from him was how much he regretted moving his family into the cities for a higher paying job. This was a guy who grew up, and spent most of his life in the metro area. 

I'm not saying pack up, and fly to Arizona, and if you happen to like the cities, more power to you. If you don't like what you see though, then life is too short to grit though it for a perceived higher paying job.


----------



## Matt Jones

recker999 said:


> Walz will win easily because he has not gone crazy in mandate stuff like an illinois or new york. If he had he might have lost but i dont see anyway he loses now. After he wins he will go far far left with nothing to lose.


What the Eff are you talking about? The dude went crazy with mandates and closures when all the surrounding states were open for business. Hudson had to implement a bunch of emergency city ordinances because shyte was getting so crazy from the tens of thousands upon tens of thousands of 'Sotans flooding it nightly to get a beer, burger, and a taste of freedom. Then Walz clung to his emergency powers like Czar Nicholas did to his throne. He had his homeboy Keif Ellison going after every small business owner they got word about allowing someone to frequent their establishment while not wearing a mask. Yet it was perfectly fine for BLM to riot in groups of thousands while maskless and burn down the biggest city in the state.

*** are you on?


----------



## Matt Jones

Walz is a:

Eff
Eh
Double-Gee
Oh
Tee

Phaggot!


----------



## megasupermagnum

That's putting it mildly Matt. Is there anything Walz didn't do, that NY did? One could argue that NY put covid cases into nursing homes, but MN did that too, just not with a mandate. Tons of businesses were forced closed, and even when allowed to open, there were ridiculous restrictions on seating and the like for months. I once got yelled at on my way to the bathroom in a restaurant for not wearing a mask... and they didn't have masks either. Apparently Covid doesn't exist when you eat. You were required to wear a mask pretty much anywhere inside or out. Walz was a big proponent of ratting out others, what with the hotline to turn in families having thanksgiving together and all. You could go on for days, Minnesota had some of the strictest restrictions in the country, and that they were just shy of NY, CA, and a couple others is no merit.

Lets not forget his support of the riots. Besides the obvious, he then sent what, 10,000 of them into an interstate bridge, and then when DOT didn't shut down the road, a big semi came through, by the grace of god not hitting any of them. The rioters then preceded to tear his truck open, and beat the snot of the innocent driver. Finally the state tried to sue that innocent man for endangering the very people Walz sent onto the interstate in the first place. That right there should have been the end of Tim Walz as governor, but no. He patted himself on the back, and extended his emergency powers for more than a year.


----------



## recker999

Matt Jones said:


> What the Eff are you talking about? The dude went crazy with mandates and closures when all the surrounding states were open for business. Hudson had to implement a bunch of emergency city ordinances because shyte was getting so crazy from the tens of thousands upon tens of thousands of 'Sotans flooding it nightly to get a beer, burger, and a taste of freedom. Then Walz clung to his emergency powers like Czar Nicholas did to his throne. He had his homeboy Keif Ellison going after every small business owner they got word about allowing someone to frequent their establishment while not wearing a mask. Yet it was perfectly fine for BLM to riot in groups of thousands while maskless and burn down the biggest city in the state.
> 
> *** are you on?


What i am on is how nuts tons of people in Minnesota are. In 2018 ellison won by 5 points after trump had almost won the state. My area which had a republican rep for state rep lost by 12 to a dem in 2018 and 10 in 2020. The suburban women are nuts I am telling you they care more about putting up a blm sign than a tax cut. Yes the outstate is turning gop but the suburbs are going left. I would have thought after the blm riots in 2020 trump would win Minnesota or barely lose and it was not even close. Now given biden is such an idiot maybe a red wave in 2022 will help but I am telling you a ton of these women are more interested in virtual signaling and getting likes of facebook for it. They are insane.


----------



## recker999

megasupermagnum said:


> That's putting it mildly Matt. Is there anything Walz didn't do, that NY did? One could argue that NY put covid cases into nursing homes, but MN did that too, just not with a mandate. Tons of businesses were forced closed, and even when allowed to open, there were ridiculous restrictions on seating and the like for months. I once got yelled at on my way to the bathroom in a restaurant for not wearing a mask... and they didn't have masks either. Apparently Covid doesn't exist when you eat. You were required to wear a mask pretty much anywhere inside or out. Walz was a big proponent of ratting out others, what with the hotline to turn in families having thanksgiving together and all. You could go on for days, Minnesota had some of the strictest restrictions in the country, and that they were just shy of NY, CA, and a couple others is no merit.
> 
> Lets not forget his support of the riots. Besides the obvious, he then sent what, 10,000 of them into an interstate bridge, and then when DOT didn't shut down the road, a big semi came through, by the grace of god not hitting any of them. The rioters then preceded to tear his truck open, and beat the snot of the innocent driver. Finally the state tried to sue that innocent man for endangering the very people Walz sent onto the interstate in the first place. That right there should have been the end of Tim Walz as governor, but no. He patted himself on the back, and extended his emergency powers for more than a year.



Part of the problem is the minnesota gop suck and jennifer carnahan was a joke. They are not organized anywhere close the the minnesota democrats. Now she is out but they better get is somebody good and get a damn good candidate and also hope for a third party candidate to run who is popular. The years we have done the best is when there is a third party pulling votes from dems. It happened with trump and it happened with pawlenty and emmer. Everyone thinks the libertarian pull votes from the gop but in 2020 it seemed to not be true. Trump did far worse with no real third party candidates on the ticket plus the dems pounded the state with money. 

You also have to factor in the cheating. Emmer lost by 10k I am pretty sure he did not lose by 10k and norm coleman sure as hell did not lose.


----------



## Pheasantpete

recker999 said:


> You also have to factor in the cheating. Emmer lost by 10k I am pretty sure he did not lose by 10k and norm coleman sure as hell did not lose.



How come whenever the Dems win a very close race they were losing before midnight that over the next couple of days and in recounts boxes of ballots show up in someones trunk that are 80% for the Dem.

You think we would learn by now and put more focus on election judges.


----------



## Paul Myrdahl

Pheasantpete said:


> How come whenever the Dems win a very close race they were losing before midnight that over the next couple of days and in recounts boxes of ballots show up in someones trunk that are 80% for the Dem.
> 
> You think we would learn by now and put more focus on election judges.



You mean like when gov crazy eyes Dayton beat Tom Emmer in 2010 even though Dems took shellacking in the down ballot elections.

Suddenly at 11:30 pm polling results went offline. Dayton was losing by a decent margin. At around 1:30am when polling results came back online ......imagine that Dayton is in the lead. A glitche in the reporting alright!!!!


----------



## megasupermagnum

I don't think the GOP sucks in MN, if anything, I think it's better than a lot of places. I think the GOP in places like Louisiana and Alabama are as lame as they come for the most part. I like Tom Emmer quite a bit. It's hard to find a politician with more integrity, and has closer values to my own than Joe McDonald.

The voting in MN is a disaster. Every time I moved, I never did anything. Voting day comes around, I walk into a voting area, tell them my name, and that's that. I could have been Joe Blow felon, but I walked into a polling place, said I'm Mega, and boom, I'm voting. Not in the system? No problem. Just say a name and address, and sign the affidavit. Unless someone catches you in the act, nobody will ever catch you.

I'm not a huge proponent of requiring picture ID, but you have to have a most minimum check that you are who you say you are. Anything less, and saying it's "secure" is for idiots. It shouldn't cost anything, and most states requiring ID it does not if you can't afford it. I don't believe it should be as hard as getting a passport, or even a drivers license without a test. You just have to provide the most basic proof that you are a US citizen who can legally vote. If you can't come up with that, then how the heck are you a functioning adult at all?


----------



## Pheasantpete

Try getting a job without your ID and social security card. Try getting a hunting or fishing license without an ID.

Can't speak english, no id, got an electrical bill from 60 days ago you can vote in MN. No kidding. They know illegals vote in MN and in some areas its double digit percentage of the vote. Even 1% can tilt an election.


----------



## Rogue Hunter

What kind of ID does a person need to obtain an EBT card...or library card, for that matter. I think, picture ID with proof of residence (actually, proof of citizenship) a minimum.


----------



## megasupermagnum

Rogue Hunter said:


> What kind of ID does a person need to obtain an EBT card...or library card, for that matter. I think, picture ID with proof of residence (actually, proof of citizenship) a minimum.



As far as I know, a person does not need to prove citizenship per se to get ebt and other benefits. All they need is a pay stub. Employers are prohibited from asking citizenship before a job offer. All they can do is use E-Verify or whatever they use, and if they pass, they can't discriminate. I'm not really against that, but using employment/benefit ID is not the way to prove citizenship for an election.

I really see no excuse why a birth certificate, social security card, certificate of citizenship, etc. is too much to ask. I don't even care about same-day registration as long as you can prove who you are. I'm flat out against voting by mail, unless you request an absentee ballot with the same proof as voting in person. It's not that hard. Even if I had no car, lost my social security card (homeless or whatever), I could walk or hitch a ride to a SSA office, and get another. If I can't do that, then it never mattered to me. I realize government offices such as the SSA and DMV suck, and I mean really suck, that's why I don't feel strongly about requiring a picture ID voter card, but proving citizenship is just being a functioning person. It's your right to vote, not someone's job to prove who you are.


----------



## Neighbor Guy

So it was perfectly acceptable for them to require real-ID for air travel,

but not to vote?


----------



## KENNEDY63

Neighbor Guy said:


> So it was perfectly acceptable for them to require real-ID for air travel,
> 
> but not to vote?



Watch the next 2 posts - this is the Dem/press narrative that we are up against.

*Texas Gov. Greg Abbott Signs Divisive Voting Bill Into Law*
*Governor, Republicans say bill will improve election security; Democrats say it is aimed at suppressing votes*

By 
Updated Sept. 7, 2021 1:10 pm ET

Texas Gov. Greg Abbott signed into law a Republican-backed bill tightening voting rules, as voting activists mobilize to fight the legislation with lawsuits.

Mr. Abbott, a Republican, signed the legislation Tuesday after a monthslong fight with Democrats who tried to block it, employing tactics that included a July walkout in which many state House Democrats left the state for Washington, D.C.

Mr. Abbott said the law would improve confidence in the election system and that Texas offered plenty of options to cast a ballot, including early voting. “It does make it easier than ever before for anybody to go cast a ballot,” he said Tuesday. “It does also, however, make sure it is harder for people to cheat at the ballot box in Texas.”

The GOP-controlled legislature completed the bill last week.

Democrats say the Texas law represented the latest in new, Republican-backed state laws aimed at suppressing votes, particularly among minorities, in states such as Texas, Georgia and Florida.

“This bill has always been about Republicans silencing the voices of millions of Texans because they cannot win any other way,” Texas Democratic Party Chair Gilberto Hinojosa said last week.

The law increases ID requirements for voting by mail. It also regulates when counties can offer early voting, generally between 6 a.m. and 10 p.m., which will outlaw a 24-hour voting option, which Democratic-leaning Harris County, the state’s most populous, offered for last year’s presidential election.

The legislation also includes some provisions that should make it easier to vote: It increases the minimum number of hours for early voting and it gives voters the opportunity to correct minor mistakes on their mail ballot, such as a missing or illegible signature.

The law adds new criminal penalties for election officials or others who violate state laws, which Republicans say will deter fraud but Democrats worry will penalize people who are trying to help Texans vote. It protects partisan poll watchers by saying they “may not be denied free movement” around a polling location, though they still can’t watch a voter actually fill out a ballot.

Opponents already have filed several lawsuits challenging the Texas law. One suit was filed in federal court by Harris County’s elections administrator and a group of civic organizations, who argue that the legislation violates federal voting laws.

Texas joins a list of states, including Georgia, Florida and Iowa, defending their new election laws against lawsuits by Democrats and voting activists. That includes one lawsuit from the Biden administration, which sued the state of Georgia in June, alleging its new voting law aims to restrict the rights of Black voters. Republicans in Georgia have defended the law by saying it includes common-sense security measures and that the suit was fueled by misinformation about what the law says.

Write to Alexa Corse at alexa.corse@wsj.com


----------



## KENNEDY63

*What’s Really in the Texas Voting Law*
*Progressives are crying ‘voter suppression,’ but here are the facts.*

By 
Sept. 1, 2021 6:38 pm ET

The Democrats who fled Texas in July to block their Legislature’s voting bill eventually had to go home. On Tuesday the bill passed, and Gov. Greg Abbott says he’ll sign it. Cue the shouts of “voter suppression,” as Democrats push H.R.4, Congress’s latest plan to federalize U.S. elections.

The Texas bill isn’t a blockade of the ballot box. The two most-cited provisions will ban 24-hour voting and drive-through voting, practices that weren’t even used until last year, when one county tried them in a pandemic. It isn’t crazy to think polling sites are likelier to attract trouble, or at least suspicion, at 3 a.m.

Early voting in Texas will be able to run from 6 a.m. to 10 p.m., or Sundays from 9 a.m. to 10 p.m. In some places, mandatory hours will go up. The bill says six Sunday hours will be required in counties with 55,000 people. The current rule is five hours in counties over 100,000. The new ban on drive-through voting has an exception for people with physical difficulties.

Texans using mail ballots will ID themselves by writing a driver’s license number or the last four digits of a Social Security number. That’s far less subjective than asking election workers to eyeball signatures. If the ID number is correct, the signature will be “presumed” valid. If the ID is wrong or there’s another problem, the bill provides a process to fix it. Goofs will be correctable until “the sixth day after election day.”

The bill is 75 pages, but here are some other bits that won’t make headlines but will help voter integrity: Every two years the state will audit four random counties. Ballot harvesting “in exchange for compensation” will be banned. Counties with more than 100,000 people will have to live stream video from their central counting location. Mail votes will be reported separately on election returns.

Election administrators will be barred from sending unsolicited absentee forms, though candidates and parties can do so. Courts will “instruct” newly convicted felons on their changed voting rights. Official correspondence with voting-system vendors will be deemed generally “not confidential.”

Democrats object that the bill empowers poll watchers. It also requires watchers to take a state “training program” and an oath that they won’t “disrupt the voting process.” The bill will make it a crime if an official “knowingly refuses to accept a watcher” or “knowingly prevents a watcher from observing an activity or procedure the person knows the watcher is entitled to observe.” The key word: “knowingly.”

The debate over these voting bills, unfortunately, is taking place between two false narratives. President Trump says fraud is rampant, which isn’t true, but some Republicans believe him. Yet some Democrats think the tiniest voting burden counts as “suppression.” In Georgia, mail voters must supply their own postage stamps. On Friday a federal appeals court ruled—we are not making this up—that the cost of a stamp is not “an unconstitutional poll tax.”

The poll-tax claim was argued by the American Civil Liberties Union. The judges had a footnote saying the allegations “border on the frivolous.” That’s a line to keep in mind when liberals warn, as the ACLU did in July, that “Texas Voting Rights Attacks Warrant Congressional Action.”

https://www.wsj.com/articles/whats-really-in-the-texas-voting-law-elections-republicans-11630533819


----------



## megasupermagnum

No, it wasn't. I am 100% against real-ID for anything at all. Its the dumbest idea I ever heard. If anything, it's easier to get a passport, and a passport gets you anywhere in the world. I tried to get a real-ID, and after a stack of documents, wasted time, I finally walked out with a standard drivers license.


----------



## Pheasantpete

megasupermagnum said:


> No, it wasn't. I am 100% against real-ID for anything at all. Its the dumbest idea I ever heard. If anything, it's easier to get a passport, and a passport gets you anywhere in the world. I tried to get a real-ID, and after a stack of documents, wasted time, I finally walked out with a standard drivers license.


So your here illegally and vote?


----------



## megasupermagnum

Pheasantpete said:


> So your here illegally and vote?



 I have a birth certificate, social security card, and picture drivers license, all for the USA. If I need to fly anywhere, it's going to be out of country, and I'll need a passport anyway. A real-ID is stupid.


----------



## Pheasantpete

megasupermagnum said:


> I have a birth certificate, social security card, and picture drivers license, all for the USA. If I need to fly anywhere, it's going to be out of country, and I'll need a passport anyway. A real-ID is stupid.


Didn't they tell you that you don't really need an ID?


----------



## megasupermagnum

Pheasantpete said:


> Didn't they tell you that you don't really need an ID?



I'll be honest, but it's been 3-4 years since I've been on a jet. I'm under the impression you now need a Real-ID or passport to fly anywhere at all now.


----------



## RingbillRon

You don't need a real ID right now to fly, they pushed it back due to COVID.


----------



## megasupermagnum

Seriously? I swear they've been trying to push Real-ID down our throats for 15 years or better. Last time I updated my license, that was THE year it was supposed to happen, and that was 2018ish. Why don't they just let it die already.


----------



## Pheasantpete

megasupermagnum said:


> Seriously? I swear they've been trying to push Real-ID down our throats for 15 years or better. Last time I updated my license, that was THE year it was supposed to happen, and that was 2018ish. Why don't they just let it die already.


Your the first person I have heard bring it up in a long time.


----------



## megasupermagnum

It couldn't have been that long. It's been kicked down the road for a while. I was living in Minnesota around 2018ish the last time my license was set to expire. That was the big talk of the year, Minnesota finally offered a Real-ID compliant with the TSA standards, and it would be required to board a plane within a year. The problem was a birth certificate and a bill isn't enough to get one. It's a whole heap of work to actually get one.

As far as I know, every state now offers a Real-ID. It's fine with me if they want to simply keep kicking the bucket down the road. You'd think we were far enough after 9/11 by now that we would realize a Real-ID is not going to help anything.


----------



## Pheasantpete

megasupermagnum said:


> It couldn't have been that long. It's been kicked down the road for a while. I was living in Minnesota around 2018ish the last time my license was set to expire. That was the big talk of the year, Minnesota finally offered a Real-ID compliant with the TSA standards, and it would be required to board a plane within a year. The problem was a birth certificate and a bill isn't enough to get one. It's a whole heap of work to actually get one.
> 
> As far as I know, every state now offers a Real-ID. It's fine with me if they want to simply keep kicking the bucket down the road. You'd think we were far enough after 9/11 by now that we would realize a Real-ID is not going to help anything.


The GOP hoped it would become necessary to vote and were strongly for it. MN resisted it longer than most states because the DFL was against it.


----------



## megasupermagnum

I don't believe it was anything party related. I did a quick search, since I'm obviously out of the loop, and found Wikipedia has all the info I need. They have it broken down by year which states started real-ID. I'm seeing a pretty even mix of states each year. Even D.C. did it right away. Then jump way ahead, and you still see about half hard red states like Alaska (2019) and Oklahoma (2020). Minnesota was right in the middle at 2018 with a whole heap of other states. They were right there in 2018 with hard left states like Washington, and hard right like Idaho. 

I think it was laziness, and nobody wanted it. The TSA finally forced it enough, MN decided to comply is all. It was big news all over, there's no way you didn't see it. 2018 was the year it was supposed to happen. It appears to me a bunch of states didn't do it when they were supposed to, and that must be why it was extended, and now extended again. Personally I think it is ridiculous. We all had a knee jerk reaction to the worst attack on our own countries soil, which is normal. It's 20 years later on Saturday. We should be disturbed that we still have to randomly have your bungholes checked, have to have more documents than you need to drive, and can't even have a tube of tooth paste with you, just to fly within our own country.


----------



## recker999

megasupermagnum said:


> I don't think the GOP sucks in MN, if anything, I think it's better than a lot of places. I think the GOP in places like Louisiana and Alabama are as lame as they come for the most part. I like Tom Emmer quite a bit. It's hard to find a politician with more integrity, and has closer values to my own than Joe McDonald.
> 
> The voting in MN is a disaster. Every time I moved, I never did anything. Voting day comes around, I walk into a voting area, tell them my name, and that's that. I could have been Joe Blow felon, but I walked into a polling place, said I'm Mega, and boom, I'm voting. Not in the system? No problem. Just say a name and address, and sign the affidavit. Unless someone catches you in the act, nobody will ever catch you.
> 
> I'm not a huge proponent of requiring picture ID, but you have to have a most minimum check that you are who you say you are. Anything less, and saying it's "secure" is for idiots. It shouldn't cost anything, and most states requiring ID it does not if you can't afford it. I don't believe it should be as hard as getting a passport, or even a drivers license without a test. You just have to provide the most basic proof that you are a US citizen who can legally vote. If you can't come up with that, then how the heck are you a functioning adult at all?


I meant the gop party leadership and people like carnahan not emmer. Emmer is great I have no issues with him.


----------



## recker999

Paul Myrdahl said:


> You mean like when gov crazy eyes Dayton beat Tom Emmer in 2010 even though Dems took shellacking in the down ballot elections.
> 
> Suddenly at 11:30 pm polling results went offline. Dayton was losing by a decent margin. At around 1:30am when polling results came back online ......imagine that Dayton is in the lead. A glitche in the reporting alright!!!![/QUOT
> What the gop needs to learn go do in all swing states is hold the vote until the big cities report. Honestly that is how the elections get stolen. Whatever you think about 2020 the big cities like milwaukee and philly held all vote counts until the rural areas came in. Call their bluff in 2022. Make them report first and see how it turns out.


----------



## recker999

What the gop needs to learn go do in all swing states is hold the vote until the big cities report. Honestly that is how the elections get stolen. Whatever you think about 2020 the big cities like milwaukee and philly held all vote counts until the rural areas came in. Call their bluff in 2022. Make them report first and see how it turns out.


----------



## Pheasantpete

megasupermagnum said:


> We should be disturbed that we still have to randomly have your bungholes checked, have to have more documents than you need to drive, and can't even have a tube of tooth paste with you, just to fly within our own country.



That's one party you'll never forget.


----------



## KENNEDY63

recker999 said:


> I meant the gop party leadership and people like carnahan not emmer. Emmer is great I have no issues with him.



If you like Emmer check out Steve Drazkowski. He's the real deal. 

https://www.house.leg.state.mn.us/members/profile/15286


----------



## glock

Just went in last week to get real ID. Birth name is William but only my mother called me that. Everyone else including my utilities bills call me Bill. Had to go back a second time after searching everywhere at home for a statement that had William.


----------



## megasupermagnum

KENNEDY63 said:


> If you like Emmer check out Steve Drazkowski. He's the real deal.
> 
> https://www.house.leg.state.mn.us/members/profile/15286



He's another good one. I have no say in MN politics anymore, but I believe he is the one who introduced the bill to eliminate the "shotgun" zone for deer hunting. I've contacted him a few times, as well as others, to try and get this to happen.


----------



## recker999

I will be interested to watch walz defend his boy after today's hitler act and power grab of private businesses by dictator joe.

*Biden Slams Hand on Podium and Bolts as Reporter Asks if Vax Mandate is Constitutional (VIDEO)*


----------



## Pheasantpete

megasupermagnum said:


> He's another good one. I have no say in MN politics anymore, but I believe he is the one who introduced the bill to eliminate the "shotgun" zone for deer hunting. I've contacted him a few times, as well as others, to try and get this to happen.


I spoke with Steve, Mike Goggins and Barb Haley. They would all like to see it eliminated but don't have the Dems support. It will not happen. I have brought up the straight wall jacket approach as some other states have passed. There is a greater likelihood that could get passed but that would take some back scratching.


----------



## megasupermagnum

I just don't understand why. It's overwhelmingly supported by just about everyone, including the grumpy old deer hunter association, the DNR is all for it. There's zero reason not to eliminate it, every state nearby has allowed rifles for years now. It seems like half the hunters in southern 1/2 MN shoot a scoped TC Encore "pistol" in a big rifle caliber like 308, and AR pistol with brace's quickly became popular. It's such a joke.

The straight wall cartridge thing is a farce. So you allow the 357 and 44 magnums already being shot to be fired from longer barrels. Whoopy doo. Now there are cartridges that exist solely for these special regulations, the same as shotgun zones spawned rifled shotgun barrels, and lax muzzleloader restrictions spawned cheap inline non-traditional muzzleloaders (I'm not against this last one). I've got nothing at all against someone who wants to hunt a muzzleloaders season with a dirt cheap and ugly CVA muzzleloader, or a Savage 220 bolt action rifled slug gun in the firearms season, or a 350 legend in a straight-wall cartridge area.

Why are we beating around the bush? Just allow hunters to choose what they want. People want to be shooting a 308 bolt action because they are cheap and effective. It's not dangerous, and it's not going to hurt the deer herd in any way. The only people who have any real reason to be against this are Thompson Center (they might actually have to become innovative again), and they don't care. They probably just make a lot more Encore rifles than pistols 20 years ago. I spoke with Steve late last year, and he was confident it would have bipartisan support. The bill was introduced, and it appears it was never voted on... again. Same as last year. My only guess is it fell victim to Covid, or at least that is the excuse. Maybe next year.


----------



## Neighbor Guy

You knew he couldn’t stay away that long.

https://www.kare11.com/article/news...akers/89-290c3ef3-e169-4720-befa-5ed3f1301549

Begging for his power back. Sad…


----------



## KENNEDY63

Neighbor Guy said:


> You knew he couldn’t stay away that long.
> 
> https://www.kare11.com/article/news...akers/89-290c3ef3-e169-4720-befa-5ed3f1301549
> 
> Begging for his power back. Sad…



Saw this article in the link you provided. Sounds like Walz isn't the only one drunk with power.........

*Facebook post reported by Shakopee superintendent could cost banker's job*
Tara McNeally works for the HomeTown Bank branch inside Shakopee High School and wrote a Facebook comment critical of the school board chair.





The latest school board meeting in Shakopee featured parents speaking passionately about the district's mask policy. 

And a Facebook comment written by single parent, Tara McNeally, afterwards criticizing a school board member during that discussion now could cost her job.

"I was in shock. I couldn't even believe it," McNeally said.

Tara is a personal banker for HomeTown Bank, which has a branch inside Shakopee High School. Tara mentors a couple of interns there and has spoken in classrooms in the past about financial literacy.

"Kind of intertwining with the students and helping them just gain more knowledge as to how the real world really works," McNeally said.

After last week's board meeting, Tara wrote a Facebook comment referring to the body language of the board chair while Tara's friend with a hearing-impaired daughter was speaking on the mask issue.

The full post says: "I personally was really disappointed in board member Kristi Peterson tonight. She was turning around to watch the clock time while Amanda was speaking about her daughters struggle with her disability and masking. So rude. I know that most people don't have ill will toward these children... but that lady has showed she has NO HEART. Who does that???"

In video of the Sept. 27 board meeting, Peterson can be seen turning her head multiple times, but it is unclear what she was looking at.

In response to the Facebook comment, Shakopee Superintendent Mike Redmond wrote a letter to Tara's boss at HomeTown Bank, saying, "The characterization in this post is untrue. If this same post were made by an employee of Shakopee Public Schools, it would be considered insubordination, and the event would be referred to our Human Resources Department for appropriate disciplinary action."

Redmond includes a screenshot of the Facebook comment in the letter and goes on to ask HomeTown Bank not to allow Tara in any school building while in her role as a banker in the school/bank partnership.

Tara says HomeTown Bank in turn suspended her without pay for two weeks while they and the school investigate.

"I'm merely making an observation on an elected public official. I should have every right to do that. So I don't believe they have any right to go after me," Tara said. "We don’t have to threaten people’s livelihoods over disagreements. There’s other ways this could be handled."

Superintendent Redmond released a statement to KARE 11 that says: 

"The subject of the letter is not an employee of Shakopee Public Schools. The subject is an employee of one of our school-community partners, which provides educational services to students inside our schools. 

The letter was provided to the community partner to support its investigation. No one in the school district ever requested the subject in the letter receive any disciplinary consequence. Any disciplinary actions are at the sole discretion of the employer, and are independent of the partner’s relationship with the district. We requested that the community partner follow the same protocols regarding the subject’s presence in the work zone during its investigation as we would with a district employee."

On Tuesday, Shakopee Public Schools released the following statement:

_The subject of the letter is an employee of one of the school district’s community partners. This person provides educational services to students and works in a branch office of the bank inside the high school. _

_As partners, the school district and HomeTown Bank had conversations regarding a number of issues, including a series of alleged actions by the bank’s employee. At no time did Board Chair Kristi Peterson contact the bank regarding this situation. The September 29th letter was shared after the bank employee accused Board Chair Peterson of doing so. _

_At no point did anyone from the district request that the bank suspend its employee. Nor did anyone from the district ask the bank to take any disciplinary action. Any actions taken by the bank are independent of the partner’s relationship with the district. The final part of the letter is a request that during an investigation, the community partner follows the same protocols for its employee that the district would follow if it were investigating its own employee. _


----------



## Neighbor Guy

First amendment only matters if you are on the side of the woke crowd. If you don’t agree they will have you canceled and or dox’ed.


----------



## Rogue Hunter

Not hard to read between the lines of those two letters, their intensions are hardly subtle. Pretty disappointing. A lot of reform needs to happen.


----------



## Rogue Hunter

Actually, this is the start of Walz's re-election campaign, and he is flapping this jaw to draw media attention in an attempt to stay relevant.


----------



## KENNEDY63

Neighbor Guy said:


> First amendment only matters if you are on the side of the woke crowd. If you don’t agree they will have you canceled and or dox’ed.



True. Or arrested.

*Merrick Garland’s Federal Offense*
*Threats against school boards are an issue for local law enforcement.*

By 
Oct. 6, 2021 6:43 pm ET

Is there a culture-war issue that Merrick Garland won’t jump into? We can’t think of one, and now the Attorney General is nosing the Justice Department into debates at local school boards.

His intervention came this week after the National School Boards Association (NSBA) wrote to President Biden asking the feds to consider if threats and acts directed at school boards “could be the equivalent to a form of domestic terrorism and hate crimes.”

We hadn’t heard that an angry parent is the equivalent of ISIS. But Mr. Garland this week directed the FBI and U.S. Attorneys to meet with local law enforcement to find ways to address the “disturbing spike” in “threats against school administrators, board members, teachers and staff.”

The NSBA letter cited various disruptions and incidents. In Illinois a man was arrested after striking a school official escorting him from a meeting. In Michigan a man gave a Nazi salute and shouted “Heil Hitler” in protest of masking requirements. In Virginia a man was arrested and another ticketed for trespassing after a raucous meeting whose subjects included the treatment of transgender students.

Some meetings were suspended amid the arguments. Disrupting a public meeting is inexcusable and, as Mr. Garland rightly notes, some of these acts may be criminal.

*The problem is that none of this constitutes a federal offense. The AG is also getting close to chilling political speech that is protected by the First Amendment. Invoking Hitler may be dumb and over the top, but it’s protected speech.*

Today school boards are ground zero for some of America’s most divisive cultural debates: critical race theory, mask and vaccination policy for teachers and students, the use of racial quotas to deny Asian-American students entry to elite public schools, and the Covid-19 response that kept many public schools closed for a year. Citizens have an enormous stake in how these decisions are made.

If these debates are more contentious than they ought to be, one problem may be that those running public schools don’t think they’re accountable to parents. T*erry McAuliffe, the Democratic candidate for Virginia Governor, recently made this explicit when he said in a debate, “I don’t think parents should be telling schools what they should teach.” Many school boards view parents as a nuisance, and that can lead to frustration when people finally get a chance to be heard.*

Local and state authorities are well equipped to make arrests and prosecute threats or acts of violence. Parents don’t want or need the FBI and federal prosecutors intervening to stifle their legitimate concerns for the education of their children.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/merric...ard-threats-11633540078?mod=opinion_lead_pos3


----------



## prairie hunter

Neighbor Guy said:


> First amendment only matters if you are on the side of the woke crowd. If you don’t agree they will have you canceled and or dox’ed.



Yep. The ALCU needs to start to protecting the newest oppressed group ... conservatives.


----------



## recker999

KENNEDY63 said:


> True. Or arrested.
> 
> *Merrick Garland’s Federal Offense*
> *Threats against school boards are an issue for local law enforcement.*
> 
> By
> Oct. 6, 2021 6:43 pm ET
> 
> Is there a culture-war issue that Merrick Garland won’t jump into? We can’t think of one, and now the Attorney General is nosing the Justice Department into debates at local school boards.
> 
> His intervention came this week after the National School Boards Association (NSBA) wrote to President Biden asking the feds to consider if threats and acts directed at school boards “could be the equivalent to a form of domestic terrorism and hate crimes.”
> 
> We hadn’t heard that an angry parent is the equivalent of ISIS. But Mr. Garland this week directed the FBI and U.S. Attorneys to meet with local law enforcement to find ways to address the “disturbing spike” in “threats against school administrators, board members, teachers and staff.”
> 
> The NSBA letter cited various disruptions and incidents. In Illinois a man was arrested after striking a school official escorting him from a meeting. In Michigan a man gave a Nazi salute and shouted “Heil Hitler” in protest of masking requirements. In Virginia a man was arrested and another ticketed for trespassing after a raucous meeting whose subjects included the treatment of transgender students.
> 
> Some meetings were suspended amid the arguments. Disrupting a public meeting is inexcusable and, as Mr. Garland rightly notes, some of these acts may be criminal.
> 
> *The problem is that none of this constitutes a federal offense. The AG is also getting close to chilling political speech that is protected by the First Amendment. Invoking Hitler may be dumb and over the top, but it’s protected speech.*
> 
> Today school boards are ground zero for some of America’s most divisive cultural debates: critical race theory, mask and vaccination policy for teachers and students, the use of racial quotas to deny Asian-American students entry to elite public schools, and the Covid-19 response that kept many public schools closed for a year. Citizens have an enormous stake in how these decisions are made.
> 
> If these debates are more contentious than they ought to be, one problem may be that those running public schools don’t think they’re accountable to parents. T*erry McAuliffe, the Democratic candidate for Virginia Governor, recently made this explicit when he said in a debate, “I don’t think parents should be telling schools what they should teach.” Many school boards view parents as a nuisance, and that can lead to frustration when people finally get a chance to be heard.*
> 
> Local and state authorities are well equipped to make arrests and prosecute threats or acts of violence. Parents don’t want or need the FBI and federal prosecutors intervening to stifle their legitimate concerns for the education of their children.
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/merric...ard-threats-11633540078?mod=opinion_lead_pos3


This is what they do in communist countries but home schooling is going through the roof most everyone I know is sending their kids to catholic or private grade schools. If you can at least get the kids through 8th grade without this bs they can maybe think for themselves but when the crt hate yourself for being white starts in 1st grade forget it. 

Sadly alot of people cannot home school because both parents have to work. But hopefully enough can to really put hurt on some of these teachers unions and the number of kids they have to indoctrinate.


----------



## recker999

prairie hunter said:


> Yep. The ALCU needs to start to protecting the newest oppressed group ... conservatives.


Lol the ACLU is not at all about civil rights anymore. It is a far left wing arm of the democrat party.


----------



## jrp267

You guys really have no concept of how free speech works. Probably should do some heavy reading. Her losing her job has nothing to do with the government. Therefore not protected by the constitution.


----------



## KENNEDY63

jrp267 said:


> You guys really have no concept of how free speech works. Probably should do some heavy reading. Her losing her job has nothing to do with the government. Therefore not protected by the constitution.



Save us the heavy reading, Obiwan. Our minds are open.


----------



## Neighbor Guy

I did notice his announcement that he was running again coincided with his announcement he was going to pay high school kids $200 to get vaccinated. 

nothing like trying to buy votes. 

Rocks and Cows


----------



## recker999

Neighbor Guy said:


> I did notice his announcement that he was running again coincided with his announcement he was going to pay high school kids $200 to get vaccinated.
> 
> nothing like trying to buy votes.
> 
> Rocks and Cows


If the vaccine was so great why do they keep having to pay people to get it. I should ask the likely walz voters I see in stores still fully masked and some still wearing gloves 20 months later after covid started. They are vaxxed and I am vaxxed but they look at my like I am the devil cause I don't have a mask on. Yet their liberal politicians take the mask off the second they are off camera but it just not seem to faze them at all that it just may all be for show. I guess some of them likely will just mask forever. Oh well up to them I guess.
I know a liberal who keeps asking me if I am getting a booster at some point and I keep saying no. He just does not get whey I will not.


----------



## KENNEDY63

So - the guy hunts private land - and then "thanks the Minnesota DNR for making this all possible". 

What a tool.

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=3048280828828804


----------



## prairie hunter

Some years local hunting preserves are also utilized in the governor's opener.


----------



## KENNEDY63

prairie hunter said:


> Some years local hunting preserves are also utilized in the governor's opener.



K. 

Did the governor(s) who participated in those canned hunts thank the MN DNR for making it all possible?

What a slap in the face of the private landowners on whose land the vast majority of the game in this state is born/hatched/whelped and nurtured.


----------



## Old Critter

Recker999. What’s your fact source for saying liberal politicians take the mask off the second they’re off camera? Is it a fact or just your opinion? Just wondering …


----------



## Neighbor Guy

There have been multiple video’s of politicians, both National and state, who pocket them and only pull the masks out for the photo op. If they don’t see cameras or there aren’t supposed to be cameras they are mask off.

I have seen it in person in St Paul. They all approach the podium, pull out the masks and mask up, then speak, and pocket them as soon as the talking is done or the cameras are off.

It’s all a show.


----------



## Ronno

Projected $7.7 billion (yes, billion with a b) state surplus. Gee, do you think we are over-taxed?


----------



## Neighbor Guy

Oh I’m sure they will find a way to spend it on some sort of socialist programs.


----------



## take'm

Neighbor Guy said:


> Oh I’m sure they will find a way to spend it on some sort of socialist programs.



George "felony" Floyd foundation...


----------



## Neighbor Guy

According to all the news outlets the vultures are already circling trying to get their hands on it and get their pet projects funded. 

inks not even dry on the report…


----------



## jrp267

Well, we could always fully find schools?


----------



## Neighbor Guy

Schools are already the largest part of the state budget. They could have 100% of the budget and still be crying with their hands out. 

Schools don’t need more money, they need to learn to manage it.


----------



## jrp267

Neighbor Guy said:


> Schools are already the largest part of the state budget. They could have 100% of the budget and still be crying with their hands out.
> 
> Schools don’t need more money, they need to learn to manage it.


I’ll gladly meet you at the forest lake schools district office so you can show us the waste. There are problems, most of which stem from unfunded mandates.


----------



## Neighbor Guy

Once again proving that in this state your vote doesn’t matter if you live outside the 494/694 loop or Duluth. 

Welcome to the world of the politically disenfranchised.


----------



## KEN

The right guy won. And I live outside the 494/694 loop. So MY vote counted.


----------



## Old Critter

There’s an option for you. Move to another state. A lotta friends have already done that. You can do the same if politics are such a big deal.


----------



## recker999

KEN said:


> The right guy won. And I live outside the 494/694 loop. So MY vote counted.


Wow I am shocked liberal Kenny voted for the party of CRT, open borders, covid lockdowns, defund the police, boys in girls bathrooms, the green new deal, etc. I am amazed Kenny actually hunts you would think he would think guns should all be banned for good.


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES

Ken is not smart, like all other libs. MN is lost, has been for a long time. It will just get worse now. I can't wait to move!


----------



## KEN

PLease move and use another site. Your BS is getting old. Why single me out? I vote both ways.


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES

Ken, you stated " the right guy won" I can't for the life of me figure out how anyone in good conscience could vote for Walz or Ellison. Unreal. Oh, and your response is so typical of a liberal when challenged. Anyway, good luck with who you voted for


----------



## KEN

All I had to see was Jensen and Birk on the ballot. No way I was voting for them .


----------



## prairie hunter

Ken ... had to leave ND to live in a Democratic state ? or did the teacher in you just prevent you from pulling the Republican lever ?

If you take away the metro and especially Hennepin and Ramsey counties... most Republicans would have won, but it does not work that way. 

Look at the red vs. blue in the US House districts ... land mass of red is crazy.

How can the DFL keep Farmer in their party name ??


----------



## KEN

Sorry.....I didn't "have" to leave ND. Made the decision because my wife wanted to be closer to one of our kids as we got into our 70's. I would rather have been a hunting resident of ND. So it is what it is. I am a believer in what Bill O Reilly said below.....


----------



## prairie hunter

Add in that MN is one of just 11 states that tax social security.


----------



## prairie hunter

Eisenhower was the last Republican Presidential candidate to garner MN electorial votes. Wait MN voted Nixon in 1972.


----------



## take'm

The twin cities is a chit-hole! 
It shouldn't bother me but the liberal maggots spread their BS to the country side..


----------



## KEN

I should respond to this because I have many relatives who live down there. But this isn't worth it. Some are so far right their car can't make a left hand turn. They have to drive around the block.
The average person is sick of the extremists on both sides.


----------



## Sunklands

KEN said:


> I should respond to this because I have many relatives who live down there. But this isn't worth it. Some are so far right their car can't make a left hand turn. They have to drive around the block.
> The average person is sick of the extremists on both sides.


Where I live, 99% of the folk is sick of the left taking up for the extreme left, along with high fuel and food prices.


----------



## Take-a-Gander

I am tired of extreme views on both sides. 
Sick of high prices of good and gas, sick of both sides blaming one another for the **** show we are in, sick of biased media promoting an agenda instead of giving the facts (objectively) Tired of holding my tongue as to not offend someone who may disagree with my point of view. 
I am a white, catholic, heterosexual, married male. I want a day to celebrate my “Pride”.


----------



## KEN

You are right on. My description exactly of what is going on. And there are more people in the middle than on either side.


----------



## Sunklands

Are you sure being a proud, white, heterosexual, Christian male, who doesn’t believe in same sex marriage, abortion at any time,.........is the “middle”? If you are these and stick to your principles and live by your morals, then we’re no longer the, “middle”. The middle to left wins in big elections. There is no middle to right in(your) the states who consistently go blue. My state of Missouri is a state that has “middle to right“. I hope y’all can get it lined out. It’s gotta be frustrating and embarrassing as hell. I’m lucky I live in a red state.


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES

Hopefully be moving your way in a few years, Sunk. Love it down there!


----------



## Take-a-Gander

Sunklands said:


> Are you sure being a proud, white, heterosexual, Christian male, who doesn’t believe in same sex marriage, abortion at any time,.........is the “middle”? If you are these and stick to your principles and live by your morals, then we’re no longer the, “middle”. The middle to left wins in big elections. There is no middle to right in(your) the states who consistently go blue. My state of Missouri is a state that has “middle to right“. I hope y’all can get it lined out. It’s gotta be frustrating and embarrassing as hell. I’m lucky I live in a red state.


I am heading back to Iowa when I retire. I pray for my grandchildren who will have to deal with the mess we are leaving them.


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES

Oh, and Ken, Walz and especially Ellison are as extreme left as they get!! Hang on, cause it's gonna get really stupid with them having control of the senate now too.


----------



## KEN

Won't have any problem.....at least we don't have to put up with Jenson and especially Birk. They are about as far right as it gets.


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES

Jensen was not who I wanted on the Republican side. I didn't like that he was for anti gun legislation when he was in the senate. However, between him or that tyrant coward Walz, easy choice.


----------



## KEN

For me it was the best of the worst. I did not like Birks stance on absolutely no abortions. Not even if the mother was dying.


----------



## prairie hunter

Abortion stance likely cost Jensen ... 

Remember when the Republicans put gay marriage on the ballot ... the flip'n younger gen showed up in force and then proceeded to vote blue in addition to canceling that ballot choice.


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES

I do agree with you on the abortion thing Ken.


----------



## Take-a-Gander

SNOWSNBLUES said:


> I do agree with you on the abortion thing Ken.


As do I. Rape, incest or health of mother early as feasible.


----------



## KEN




----------

